# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  At Anton Harapi (1888-1946)

## Ullmar Qvick

DUKE KUJTUAR  ATË ANTON HARAPIN (1888-1946)

Kanë kaluar më shumë se 50 vjet pas  zhdukjes së një prej intelektualëve më të shquar shqiptar të këtij shekulli, Atë Anton Harapi. Duke pasur parasysh faktin se pak prej shqiptarëve sot njohin këtë njeri të kulturës dhe politikës, i cili  gjatë periudhës komuniste vetëm u përmend si tradhëtar dhe armik,  vendosa të shkruaj një lloj  prezentimi të tij,  njëmend fragmentare dhe me boshlleqe.

	PAK FJALË PËR JETËN E ANTON HARAPIT
	Anton Harapi ka lindur në Shirokë afër Shkodrës. Pas mësimeve të para në Shkodër ai kreu mësime të larta në Vjenë të Austrisë. Shërbeu së pari si famullitar në Grudë të Malit të Zi, më vonë  si drejtor i Kolegjës Françeshkane të Shkodrës,  edhe si drejtor dhe profesor i filozofisë në gjimnazin Illyricum dhe në vitet 1941-43 si provincial i françeskanëve. 
	Me 13 shtator 1943 emërohet anëtar i Këshillit të lartë të Regjencës, ku ka qëndruar deri në fund të vitit 1944. Ky post qeveritar në kohën e okupacionit gjerman në Shqipëri vulosi fatin e Atë Antonit. Pas fitorës së Ushtrisë nacional-çlirimtare ai u detyrua të fshihej në pyjet e thella të Dukagjinit, në katundin Pulth-Plon,  dhe prej andej ai bëri përpjekje për të organizuar një rezistencë nacionaliste kundër pushtetit komunist. 
	 Në qershor 1945 një kompani ushtarësh erdhi në atë zonë për të kapur priftin antikomunist, dhe në ditën e tretë e gjetën në atë shtëpi ku kishte marrë strehim. Ai u zbulua për arsye se kishte lënë një protezë dhëmbësh në një gotë uji mbi parmakun e oxha ut.  Mbrapa vatrës ishte një vend i fshehtë ku rrinte patër Anton Harapi. 
	Me vendim të datës 19 shkurt 1946 të Gjykatës speciale në Tiranë, Atë Anton është shpallur si kriminel lufte dhe armik i popullit, sabotator i pushtetit. Ai u dënua me pushkatim dhe u ekzekutua po atë vit. Nuk dihet ku gjendet varri i tij.

	RËNDËSIA E ANTON HARAPIT SI SHKRIMTAR
	Përveç artikujve dhe studimeve në fushat e kulturës, artit, filozofisë dhe sociologjisë Atë Anton Harapi ka botuar edhe librat Edukata ose Mirërritja e Fëmijëvet (Shkodër 1925), Vlera shpirtërore (Shkodër 1936) dhe romanin psikologjik Andrra e Pretashit që më parë u botua në vazhdime në revistën Hylli i Dritës (1933-1940). Si vepër e plotë posthume u ribotua në Romë më 1959. Në vitet e fundit fondacioni Hylli i Dritës ka botuar një vëllim me veprat Vlera shpirtërore, Andrra e Pretashit dhe Valë mbi valë, që mund të porositet prej Kuvendit françeskan në Tiranë. 
	Siç ka vënë në dukje studiuesi Shpend Shpata, Edukata ose Mirërritja e Fëmijëvet është përkthim e veprës së pedagogut A.Herget, të cilin Anton Harapi ka ditur ti përshtasë moshës së re shqiptare, duke pasuruar pedagogjikën shqiptare me elemente të pedagogjisë botërore.
	Vepra e dytë e Harapit, Vlera shpirtërore, ka pasur si qellim të dëshmonte se besimi katolik nuk është kundër diturisë e përparimit, as kundër aspiratave të njeriut, as kundër ndjenjave kombëtare.  
	Kryevepra e Anton Harapit, Andrra e Prekashit, i kushtuar bashkëveprimtarit të tij të dashsur Luigj Gurakuqi, ka vlerë të madhe dokumentare, etnografike, psikologjike dhe filozofike mbi jetën dhe idealet e shqiparëve të krahinës së Grudës, ku Harapi shërbeu si famulltar në vitet 1918-19. Në këtë vepër ai jep pamje nga jeta e tyre të përditshme por synimi i tij kryesor ka qenë thjesht kombëtar: fiset e Hotit dhe të Grudës, t¨mbetura jashtë kufirit politik të sotëm, janë thjesht shqiptare. Me veprën e përvuejtë të virtyteve shqiptare do ta ngrehim madhinë e kombit tonë shkruan Harapi. 


	 MENDIMET SHOQËRORE-POLITIKE TË HARAPIT
	Anton Harapi me të vërtetë ishte kundërshtar i rreptë i komunizmit në formën e bolshevizmit stalinist. Ai kishte kuptuar herët, se prapa fjalëve mashtruese për barazi dhe drejtësi shoqërore fshihej një realitet krejt tjetër. Tragjika e Anton Harapit mbetet në pranimin e tij të  tezës së hidhur armiku i armikut tim duhet të jetë miku im. Ai pranoi pushtimin gjerman si mbrojtje kundër komunizmit, sepse nazistët gjerman ishin armiq të betuar të popujve sllav në përgjithësi dhe të   Bashkimit Sovjetik në veçanti. Por dihet se nazistët gjerman vazhdimisht kryenin krime të tmerrshme kundër vlerave më të larta të njerëzimit.  Kur gjermanët dështuan dështoi edhe bota e Anton Harapit. Nuk dihet çfarë pushtet real ka pasur ai si regjent, çfarë përgjegjësi kishte ai për ngjarje si ajo e 4 shkurtit  1944 kur u vranë shumë komunistë të Tiranës në shtëpitë e tyre.  Një gjë është e qartë: ishin  komunistët që filluan masakrat dhe nxitën luftën civile. Gjermanët  nuk donin të cenonin shqiptarët me zaptimin e Shqipërisë, vetëm donin të luftonin kundër forcave komuniste. Në këtë luftë në shumicën e rasteve ata që u bënë viktima ranë në luftë midis komunistëve dhe nacionalistëve apo si viktima të masakrave dhe represaljeve në këtë luftë civile. 
	Roli i Anton Harapit gjatë Luftës së dytë botërore duhet ndriçuar në mënyre shkencore përmes një hulumtimi objektiv. Për këtë nuk egzistojnë ende parakushtet.  Më lehtë pasqyrohen parimet që ka shprehur në rrethana të ndryshme, të cilat dëshmojnë se kishte pikëpamje përparimtare patriotike. Shumë herët në studimet e mia të shqipes, në një libër mësimi  të albanologut të shquar gjerman Maksimilian Lamberc,  gjeta një tekst të përsosur për Shkodrën dhe Korçën, në të cilin Anton Harapi tregon patriotizmin e tij shqiptar , pa rezerva krahinore apo fetare. Në një fjalim që mbajti  në vitin 1936 në një rast shumë tragjik, kur dy shqiptarë nga jugu, patriotët Çerçiz Topulli dhe Mustafa Qulli, ishin vrarë nga dora mizore në Shkodër, Harapi jep qartë mendimet e tij për parakushtet e nevojshme për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë:
	Por para se të niseni, eni këtu, e mbi këta eshtën, shembllesë ideali, forcë dhe bashkimi, ti shtrîjmë dorën shoqishojt, Toskë e Gegë, muhamedanë e të krishtênë, e me besën e burravet, me besën shqiptare, të lidhemi për ti a mbajtë shqiptarit të paprekun nji Zot të vërtetë, nji atdhé të lumtun, për ta bâm Shqipnin e re, të fortë e të madhnueshme, të denjë për Skanderbén. Ti diftojmë, po, botës se shqiptarët janë njimend burra; se mund të jemi Toskë e Gegë, muhamedanë e të krishtênë, e njiheri shqiptarë të njimendët.
	Kur situata në Shqipëri në fund të luftës u bë shumë e nderë për nacionalistët, miqtë e Harapit e këshilluan të mërgojë jashtë vendit por ai refuzoi:
	Kam punue për Shqipni e ballafaqas. Nuk pres shpërblim, por as dënimi nuk ka pasë me pret. Bashkatdhetarët e dijnë se kurrë si tradhëtova. Me ta vuejta, për ta punova, me ta qindrova. Me ta edhe do të vdes.
	Për fatin e Atë Anton Harapit shkruan Prenk Gruda në Ditarin e vet  nga Tirana me datë 15 fruer (shkurt) 1946:
	Gati mbas nji vjeti torturash shnjerzore nëpër burgje, në Shkodër në fillim, mandej në Tiranë, Pater Anton Harapin  e gjykuen për vdekje, pa kurrfarë fajit dhe dje paradritet e pushkatuen.
	Kishës Katolike iu shtue nji i shêjtë e kombit shqiptar edhe nji martir i shquem. Atdheu mbeti pa nji patriot shumë të madh, pa nji burrë me virtyte e tradita kreshnike të lashta. Qe gjithmonë i gatshëm, me   përpjekje e vepra në shërbim të Shqipnisë, si askush tjetër i kohës së tij pa qellim shpërblimi, gja qi dihet prej të gjithë shqiptarëve.
	Për patër Antonin jepet kjo karakteristikë në Ditarin e Prenk Grudës:
	Oratori i përvujtë, mësuesi e edukatori i ndërgjegjshëm, afruesi i vëllaznimit të shqiptarëve dhe shkrimtari tejpasë e shumë i mprehtë, e njomi me gjakun e pastër tokën e të parëve, të cilës, bashkë me besimin në të Plotëfuqishmin, ua kishte kushtue jetën dhe, pa droje aspak, u flijue për atdhe. E vranë tradhëtarët mercenarë të Moskës e të Beogradit për hyllin e kuq të pansllavizmit, sepse adhuronte Zotin e Shqipen e Gjergj Kastriotit. Zhdukën hijen, por jo veprat monumentale të Pater Harapit, të cilat do të përkujtohen gjithmonë me nderim prej shqiptarëve të vërtetë, ashtu sikurse e çmojshin përherë edhe Patër Antonin. 

	FATI TRAGJIK I NJË INTELEKTUALI ANTIKOMUNIST	
	Gjatë procesit të montuar politik  Anton Harapi dha testamentin e tij shpirtëror përpara gjyqit, me këto fjalë që kundërshtuan me krenari pretendimet komuniste: 
	Në qe se me u ndigjue ligjevet hyjnore të Atdheut, me edukue rininë kah idealet e nalta të së Vërtetës e me i nxitë kah e Mira; në qe se me vuejtë për popull e me popull dhe me luftue për Fe e Atdhe asht punë e dobët e tradhti, atëbotë jo veç unë por mbarë françiskajtë e Shqipnis jemi të dejë për dekë.
	Dhe Prenk Gruda na kallëzon më tej: 
	Në gjyq i hodhi poshtë akuzat e thaniet e trupit gjykues për dënim si tradhëtar  jo nga populli, por nga anmiqt e kombit qi trillojnë shpifje. Theksoi burrnisht me fakte pafajsinë, tue mos pranue me lypë falje. U tha: Zoti pastë mëshirë për ju, qi nuk jeni tue dashtë me dijtë se çfarë krimesh po bani kundër popullit  e atdheut, jo vetëm për dënimin tem e të qinda të tjerëve të pafajshëm sikurse unë, por për tragjedinë qi keni vulosë kundër tanësisë kombëtare, në dhunim shqelmues të tagrit të shqiptarëve për atdheun etnik. Mundimet dhe jeta ime i qofshin falë kombit! 
	Fjalët e fundit e Harapit në gjyq përmbajnë një profetësi: Shqipnija u fitue me gjak; me gjak edhe po mbahet e robnueme. Do të vijë dita e me Paqe e Drejtësi do të fitohet. Me përmbysjen e regjimit komunist në pranverë të vitit 1992 u vërtetuan këto fjalë.
	Regjimi i Enver Hoxhës ishte pa skrupuj, pa parime normale njerëzore. Dhe më e keqja në veprimtarinë politike të Enverit ishte gatishmëria e tij të flijojë të gjitha vlerat kombëtare dhe humane për hir të pushtetit. Serbomëdhejtë shpirtligë dinin me mjeshtëri të përdornin persona si Enver Hoxha dhe Mehmet Shehu për qëllimet e tyre, për të shkatërruar elementet më të mira të popullit shqiptar që ishin kundërshtarë të sllavo-komunizmin. Rrëfimi i Prenk Grudës në Ditarin e ditës 20 shkurt është shumë kuptimplotë:
	Profesor Kolë Shiroka ka konfidencë të madhe për çdo gja me mue. Ka gruen ruse. Ajo asht përkthyese besnike e Enver Hoxhës për gjuhët rusisht e serbisht. Si femën nuk asht durue pa i diftue të shoqit, në besë, me njiqind porosi për me e mbajtë sekret tregimin e kobshëm, për çka paska sajue me ba Beogradi në Shqipni kundër klerit katolik.
	Mbas vrasjes së Patër Anton Harapit, ambasadori jugosllav ka shkue për vizitë zyrtare te Enver Hoxha. Në bisedë e sipër, Enveri asht mburrë për zhdukjen e Harapit. Ambasadori i ka thanë se i gjithë kleri katolik shqiptar asht Patër Antona, prandej për mbarëvajtjen e partive e të qeverive tona motra, kam porosi të shpejtë rezervate prej Beogradit, qi me çdo mjet, duhet me i likuidue të gjithë  sa ma parë. Ata janë të lidhun me Vatikanin, me atë çerdhe të spiunazhit të kapitalistave imperialista.
	Dhe Prenk Gruda bën përfundimin:
	E atëherë a ka se si besohet shestimi i kësaj katastrofe për ne prej Beogradit? Pse Enveri pranon me u ba vegël serbe kundër shqiptarëve? Ma në fund, pse komunistat serbë nuk e hjekin qafet klerin e tyne, qi gjatë luftës përgjithësisht ka qenë me çetnikë?!...
	Skam kurrfarë dyshimi  përsa i përket korrektësisë se arsyetimit të Prenk Grudës. Dora e ndytë e Beogradit ka infektuar, ka helmuar edhe jetën shqiptare, jo një herë por gjithmonë!
	Fati tragjik i Atë Anton Harapit na tregon: kur faktori  i jashtëm negativ është shumë i fortë, vetëm një faktor i brendshëm që është më i fortë dhe pozitiv mund të shpetojë një popull të vogël nga kiameti. Situata e Shqipërisë në fund të luftës së dytë botërore ishte tejet negative. Kjo mund të thuhet p.sh.  edhe për Finlandën, por populli finlandez u shpetua nga kthetrat sovjetike për arsye të forcës së bashkimit të tij kombëtar. Edhe komunistët finlandez, natyrisht me zemër të vrarë, shkuan në luftë me ushtrinë kombëtare, kundër armikut sovjetik!  Ishte ky bashkim që dëshironte Anton Harapi ndër shqiptarët, dhe për këtë ideal luftoi dhe vdiq ai. Dhe realizimi i këtyre idealeve është edhe më i rëndësishëm, edhe më i ngutshëm në ditët tona, sepse edhe sot populli shqiptar është i ndarë, i copëtuar.  Të mos harrohet për asnjë çast!

					ULLMAR QVICK



Literaturë e shfrytëzuar:

Anton Nikë Berisha: Çështje e porosi të qenësishme (Rilindja (Zvicër) 10 gusht 1996
Prenk Gruda: Ditari i nji zemrës së lëndueme 1937-1975. 766+XXXI faqe. Detroit 1985.
Atë Anton Harapi: Dy lotë e një betim (Rilindja (Zvicër) 10 gusht 1996
Anton Harapi: Korçë e Shkodër (në Lambertz: Albanisches Lesebuch. Leipzig 1948.)
Zija Kambo: Mbrojtja e pushtetit të ri popullor (Rrëfimi Proteza e dhëmbëve). Tiranë 1980.
Zef Simoni-Fritz Radovani etj.: Martirizimi i Kishës Katolike Shqiptare 1944-1990. 220 f. Tiranë 1993.

----------


## Eni

Duke lexuar nje nga vleresuesit dhe njekohesisht koleg & shok i Pater Harapit O.F.M, prej At Danjel Gjeçaj, kam mesuar se Pater Antoni ishte biri i Loro & Çile Harapit, lindur ne Shiroke. I vellai i tij, Marku u fut ne Kolegjen e Jezuiteve, nen Urdherin e Shen Saverit, kurse Gaspri, sic ishte emri i vene prej prinderve te tij, u fut ne Kolegjen e Franceskaneve dhe ishte nje nga nxenesit e At Gjergj Fishtes.
Me pas ai shkon per studime ne Autri, dhe perkatesisht ne Tirol, Salzburg, ku studion per teologji, filozofi. Si bashke-studente te tij ne gjymnazet e shkollat ne Ausri kane qene dhe freterit, Justin Rrota, Anton & Leon Ashiku, Martin Gjoka, David Pepa apo Imzot Bernandin Shllaku..
Me 1910 Pater Antoni kthehet ne Shkoder, ku tashme thirret nga te gjithe me emrin Anton dhe i perket brezit te studentave teologjike te arsimuar ne Austri, ndryshe nga brezi i meparshem i mesuesve te tyre, Fishta, Bardhi & Gjeçovi te edukuar ne Bosnje e Kroaci.

Nder ngjarjet kryesore te Patros, permendim, Rrethimin e Shkodres (tetor 1912- prill 1913) i cili e gjeti ne Kuvendin e Arres se Madhe, ku banesen e priftave e kthen ne strehe per popullaten civile, te cilen e ndihmon me ushqim e u jep nje strehe mbi koke.
Pranvera e 1916 e gjen duke luftuar kundra koleres qe kishte rene ne Dukagjin dhe duke u ardhur ne ndihme banoreve te Bjeshkeve te Dukagjinit.
Kemba e tij shkel nder viset me te thella te Shkodres apo Malsise se Mbishkodres si ne, Theth, Ndersylaj, Kaprré, Gimaj, Lekaj e Curraj, duke predikuar fjalen e Zotit.
Me 1918 Anton Harapi caktohet famulltar ne Grude, dhe kohen e vajtjes aty dhe ngjarjet kryesore te asaj periudhe i pershkruan shume bukur ne dy librat e tij, Vale mbi Vale & Andrra e Prêtashit.
Me 1923 merr drejtimin e Kolegjes Françeskane ne Shkoder dhe sjell nje fryme te re. Ja si e pershkruan punen e fratit Pater Gjeçaj: _Ne konceptin edukativ harapjan Frati shqiptar do te paraqitëte ne jete pervehtesimin e qarte te shpirtit kalerues te Shen Franceskut tAssisi-t bashke me karakterin dallues te Pater Palit nga Matja qi ne kalan e rrethueme te Rozafes shkjeu flamujt hane-e-hyll tuj i xevendsue keta me shqipen dykrenare. Se pat te veshtir me e ndikue kete ideal nder filizat e njome te Provinçes Françeskane, qi i rriteshin nder duere: ai vete e pat mishnue qe perpara. Ne kete misjon nuk i munguen shembujt e kohevet te fundit. I viejten anekdotat e jetes se Fretenvet tiparë nder male e nder fusha. Ishin keto fetyra te shkelqyeshme, nder te cilat secili nga xanesat e vogjel me zhgun zgjidhte, mbas andje, Fratin, te cilit do ti ngjante  ne jete._
 Pater Antoni ishte dhe drejtor i Liceut Illyricum dhe njekohesisht jepte mesim dhe ne Normalen Femerore te Motrave Stigmantine ne Shkoder. Ai ishte gjithashtu dhe anetar i Institutit te Studimeve Shqiptare me qender ne Tirane. Autor i me shume se 50 artikujve ne revisten prestigjoze Hylli i Drites, drejtor i se ciles dhe ishte prej 1930-1936, Pater Antoni eshte dhe autor i disa librave. Libri i pare i botuar prej tij ishte nje perkthim pedagogjik i profesorit austriak A. Herget, me titull, Edukata asa Mireritja e Femijvet, botuar me 1925. Me 1936 boton librin, Vlere Shpirterore qe permban 6 konferenca fetare te mbajtura po ate vit prej tij ne Korce. Dy libra te tjere te tij jane perkatesisht, Vale mbi Vale dhe Andrra e Prêtashit, ku i pari eshte nje pershkrim i udhetimit te Patres mbi Liqenin e Shkodres per ne Grude ku ishte emeruar si famulltar. Ndersa libri i dyte, jep nje pershkrim teper te bukur te ngjarjeve kryesore qe ndodhen ne Grude dhe Cem, gjate vitit 1918 ku Patri ishte famulltar. Ne to ai jep qarte karakteristikat kryesore te shqiptarit, jeten e perditshme, traditat e doket tona.


Me 14 shkurt 1946 nje flete tjeter legjendare e historise sone kombetare gjakoset prej plumbave te pushkatareve te kuq, qe rane mbi trupin e Pater Antonit. 
Pater Anton ra per te mos u ngritur me ne kete jete, dhe amaneti i tij nukduhet harruar, _ Shqipnija u fitue me gjak; me gjak edhe po mbahet e robnueme. Do vije dita e me Paqë e Drejtesi do te fitohet_


--------------------------------------------

* Per te lexuar dicka me shume mbi Pater Anton Harapin, jeten e tij e c'ka shkruar ju ftoj te lexoni: *ketu*.

----------


## Brari

Per respekt te Mikut tone te nderuar Uillmar,  si dhe per gjithe  ata qe  kane  admirim  per figuren e atdhetarit te shquar Pater Anton Harapit,  po postojme ne Forum ligjeraten (fjalimin)  e Anton Harapit  ne Shkoder,  ne ceremonine e percjelljes se eshtnave te dy Atdhetareve tane te  medhej,  Çerçiz  Topullit dhe Mustafa Qullit,  per ne vendlindjet e tyre, Gjirokaster e Leskovik.

Ky fjalim brilant  e i pashoq ne oratorine shqiptare,  u mbajt  ne 14 Shtator te 1936-es  ne qender te Qytetit te Shkodres, ne pranine e mijra e mijra qytetareve Shkodrane si dhe te perfaqsuesve te qyteteve Gjinokaster e Leskovik e nga gjitha trojet shqiptyare.


Teksti eshte kopjuar  sipas  revistes " Hylli i Drites", Shkoder 1936.



**********************







DY LOTE E NJE BETIM






Ndalnju !  Ku veni, o  burra ?!...

Çerçiz e Muço,  dy fjale ka me ju Shkodra kreshnike,  ketu ne log te  kuvendit,  para se te ndaheni.
Doni t'a  leni Shkodren,  te shkoni e te pushoni atje,  ku se pari pat  t'amblat  rreze te diellit,  ku,  si filiza te shendoshe, gezueshem e rritet  shtatin,  atje prej kah Shqipnija u qiti  edhe u ndriti !

Le te levdohen,  po,  per ju Gjinokastra e Leskoviku, vendet ku ju u lindet per jete,  por grime ma pak  s'do  te gezohet me ju Shkodra,  vendi,  ku  ju  nuk vdiqet,  por u lindet per atdhe.
Njimend  se ato u dhane  tamblin e  gjiut, e u jane nana  te natyreshme,  por ju tashma,  nuk jeni njerez te zakonshem,  nuk jeni çfardo shqiptaresh,  jeni kreshnike,  jeni burrat  shqipetare;  e si  te tille u priti  e ju mbajti,  si  te tille sot me  gezim u percjell Shkodra, lama e nana e kreshnikise s'uej .

Jo, nuk u leshon ju Shkoder lokja,  ambel pa u puthun ne te dyja faqet,  thekshem pa u lëmuem  te dy krahet,  permallshem pa u derdhun dy pika lotesh,  lote gezimi e pikllimi,  mbi eshtënt   t'uej.

Eshtën  te pamort, u falem !  Te pavdekshem,  po,  pse nder veme t'ueja  rueni nje visar te çmueshem,  njat ide e cila e  patrandun  do te jesë  ndër  ne deri sa te jete  Shqipnija.

E udha e mbare u qofte ! 
Veç,  o burra,  qi vdekun,  flitni ;  te mbetun, ngjalleni;  te hupun, sot ndritni,  kah rreth e rrokull  t'i  bini Shqipnise,  deh,  leshonje nje za,  at zanin  t'uej  kumbues si  te luajvet,  diftoni djelmnise shqiptare  shka  u  a ushqeu idealin, shka u a mbajti karakterin,  shka u  bani  te pavdekshem.

Diftoni, po,  se ka e do te ket  Shqipni  deri sa te kemi e te mbajme nji  Zot  mbi vehte;  ka,  po,  Shqipni deri sa te dalin Shqiptare  fatosa;  ka  dhe do te kete  Shqipni derisa gjaku i juej  i  kërthnesët  e i gjalle te vloje ne kujtim e ndër   ndjesi  te Shqiptarvet, deri qi ne  Shqipni,  pa ndryshim krahine e besimi,  te çmohen e te  madhnohen  themeluesat e atdheut.
 Kemi pse te jemi e te mbahemi Shqiptare,  deri sa te shenjta te ruhen besë  e burrni.

Me të tanë  fuqine t'uej vigane  m'i a bani nje urim Shqipnise;  m'i ndillni te mbarë  e perparim,  pagjë e  ngadhnim. 
Por dhe nje namë,  si rrufeja,  m'i a leshoni kulshedres  se  re,  rrymvet  derrmuese,  qi  po e brejne jeten shqiptare:  atyne  po,  te cilet thone se po bashkojne e na shkaterrojne:  levdohen per dashuni, e  na qesin mënin e fitmen,  duen  te na mesojne e  po na zhburrnojnë.  
Heu !  ata mos qofshin,  e Zoti i  vrafte njata,  te cilet duen  t'i lane  Shqiptaret  pa bese ndër vehte, duen  t'i qesin nga morali dhe karakteri,  nga familja e historia.

Nuk po u pyes kush jeni e kah po veni.  Kudo shkojshi,  te bardhe qofshi ; ku ndejshi,  flori ndritshi.  Ideali i juej me tregon se kush jeni,  vdekja e juej me dishmon se ku dueni.  Nuk me duhet gja kush u vrau,  por knaqem,   kah marr me mend  ate  per shka  ju rat   preja  e dores mizore.  Nuk marr parasysh  ç' krahine  qet  e ç' besim patët,  më  mjafton te dij  se besuet  ne nji  Zot,  e si kristal i kulluet  rrodhi ndër dejt  t'uej gjaku shqiptar.

Ju mesyt Shkodren per strehe atdhetarije, per lamë  veprimi,  per strofull  sigurie.  Edhe Shkodra me kënaqë  ju priti e iu dha nderimin qe ju perkitte:  pa ndryshim ju rreshtoi nder fatosat e vet,  nder te vdekunit e pavdekshem,  krahas me nji Dedë  Gjo' Lulë  e tjerë  sokola.

Eh,  moj Shkoder, moj mizore !  Si s'u ngine ma njihere me gjak ?  Deri kur ma do te m'i  a kendojsh  kangen  vdekjes e shemtimit?
Shka   asht ne ty,  qi dukesh si të  ngadhnojshesh ma fort  mbi  vdekje se sa ne jete, si te gezojshesh  ma fort  per te mbetun   se per te gjallë? Me shka ma mund  do te shuhet  ajo etja e jote, qi  tashma  sot  te rreshkë e te pervlon?...

Ti, mizore njimend,  por fatose , pse sikurse ne djep  t'and perkunde burrat e maleve, ashtu ne prehën  t'and mblodhe,  ne votren t'ande  rreshtove kreshniket e kombit.  Mizore, po,  por trimneshë, pse kurdohere ne vdekje pave  shpetimin; ne therori ,fitimin; ne burrni, forcen. Mizore po, por fisnike, pse nderër e burrni  i pate gjithmone per piri.
Zotnij  te ndritshem !  Nuk due t'u ndali ma.  Keni udhe te gjate.  Mirrni kto visare te çmueshme, e shkoni.  Por para se te niseni,  eni ketu, e mbi keta eshtën,  shëmblles  ideali,  force  dhe bashkimi,  t'ia shtrijme  doren shoqishojt,  Toske e Gege, muhemdane e te krishtene e me besen e burravet,  me besen Shqiptare,  te lidhemi per t'i a mbajt  Shqiptarit te pa prekun nje  Zot te vertete,  nje atdhe te lumtun,  per te bame Shqipnine e re,  te forte e te madhnueshme,  te denje per Skenderben. 
 T'i diftojme, po,  botes, se Shqiptaret jane njimend  burra; se mund te jemi Tosk e Gege,  muhamedane e te krishten, e njiheri Shqiptare te njimendët.

Zoti i vertete e atdheu le të na bashkojne,  Zoti e atdhu te na mbjane;   
Me Zot e me atdhe te lumnojme ! 





************************'





veme - embrion
per piri - per natyre, per doke.




Marre nga "Hylli i Drites", 1936. Nr 9, fq 462.





Brari

----------


## Pasiqe

Në vitin 1956 është botuar në Gjermaninë Perendimore një libër me titull Misioni i posacëm në Juglindje- Raport i një diplomati fluturues. Autori i tij është Hermann Neubacher i cili ka kryer detyë n si I plotfuqishmi i Ministrisë së Jashtme për Juglindjen Më përpara ai ka qënë kryetari i bashkisë së Vienës.



Në librin ë përmendur më sipër ai i ka publikuar kujtimet e tij gjatë periudhës së ushtrimit të kësaj detyre në vitet e Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Në këtë libër shumë interesant i kushtohet një vend shumë i gjërë dhe Shqipërisë së asaj kohe. 

Interesant është fakti se nëpërmjet Neubacher krijohet një mundësi krejt e vecantë për ta parë Shqipërinë e atyre viteve me sytë e një të huaji, konkretisht të një diplomati të lartë gjerman.

Duke lexuar shkrimin për Patër Anton Arapin më lindi dëshira të kontribuoj sadopak nëpërmjet përkthimit të një fragmenti nga libri i sipërpërmendur, që bën fjalë për disa detaje të vogla nga jeta e tij. Sado të vogla të jenë këto fragmente, besoj se kanë vlerë të madhe sepse janë fragmente të vogla nga jeta e një njeriu të madh.

Pa dashur të vazhdoj me komente po nis përkthimin e pjesës:

* * *

Shkodër 1943: ajër i rëndë, presione nate për para, vrasje në mes të rrugës, në shtëpitë e vogla, në kafene. Në mes të ditës! Në një rreth të vogël shqiptarësh e gjermanësh. Patër Anton Harapi tregon se si natën e kaluar tre burra të njohur të levizjes ilegale komuniste kishin shkuar tek ai në manastir për të zhvilluar një debat politik me të. Partia komuniste, thonin ata, nuk luftonte kundër kishës. Komunizmi është në një fazë të re zhvillimi, ai lufton për lirinë kombëtare dhe për një demokraci të vërtetë. Cfarë kërkon priori i franceskanëve patër Antoni në një Këshilli Regjence, i cili bashkëpunon me okupatorët fashistë? Një oficer gjerman policie, që ishte i pranishëm. e kapën ethet e gjuetisë:

             Sa interesante Patër Antoni,! A do të mund të na thoni se kush ishin ata tre burra?

            Fytyra e tij prej asketi si e gdhendur në dru e me një hundë të madhe u nxi prej 

trazimit:

            Mos harroni se unë jam shqiptar!



Të tre burrat, edhe pse të pa ftuar, ishin miq në shtëpinë e tij, pra ishin nën mbrojtjen e tij gjatë kësaj vizite.



Megjithatë komunizmi në Shqipëri nuk i njeh më vlera të tilla. Pas tërheqjes së trupave gjermane nga Shqipëria, Patër Antonin e kapën në një strehë tek një shtëpi miku, dhe ata tre burrat ka gjasë të kenë qënë midis gjykatësve ose spektatorëve kur ai u var në litar.

* * *



Vazhdim prej një fragmenti tjetër të librit
* * *

Pater Anton Harapi ishte nga Shqipëria e Veriut, arsimimin e mesëm e kishte kryer në shkollat e manastirit në MERAN dhe në HALL të Tirolit të Jugut, në Romë ai kishte studiuar Teologji.Ai i kishte parë edhe një herë qytetet e rinisë pak para fundit të tij. Udhëtimi i atëhershëm i tij për në Tiranë është i habitshëm.



Ishte fundi i Qershorit të vitit 1944, kur unë i ngopur nga kriza qeveritare, u largova nga Tirana. Për shkak të fqinjësise së avionëve gjuajtës angleze nga ana tjetër e Otrantos, mund të ngrihesha me avion me mirë natën. Avioni filloi të lëvizë nëpër rrugën e rrethuar me llampa, kur personeli i bordit me vështirësi e britma frenoi avionin. Cka ndodhur, kush është aty Pater Anton Harapi!. Dhe menjeherë franceskani i vogël u ngjit në barkun e avionit dhe qëndroi i qeshur në kabinën e vogel të pasagjerëve.



Unë nuk mund ta duroj më politikën! Do të fluturoj me Ju!



Heinkel-i (tipi i avionit personal te Neubacher-shënimi im) lëvizi përpara, u ngrit dhe fluturoi përmes luginës, mbi vargun e maleve, endej mbi masivet shkëmbore, ndërkohë që mbi faqet e tyre vezullonte purpuri i parë i kuq i diellit që po lindte. Patër Anton, që me zhgunin e tij ishte ulur përballë meje, nxori nga canta e tij e dorës, që ishte i vetmi bagazh i tij, librin e lutjeve dhe filloi të lutej. Për disa ditë qëndroi si miku im në Beograd. (Në Beograd ka qënë selia e Neubacher - shënimi im). Unë e kam ende përpara syve shtatin e vogël prej asketi me fytyrën e zeshkët si të gdhendur në dru, prej të cilës dilte një hundë e madhe, se si endej duke mbajtur në dorë librin e lutjeve nëpër kopështin tim madhështor e të lulëzuar. Patër Anton Harapi udhëtoi më vonë për në Vienë dhe në Tirolin e Jugut. Pas disa javësh ai u kthye në Shqipëri, ku tashme e priste vdekja.



Asnje revolucion nuk mund ta shuajë kujtimin e një njeriu të tillë. Drita e amshuar të cilës ai i ka shërbyer e ndricoftë atë!



Marre nga http://www.mirdita.net/paterantonarapi.htm

----------


## Labeati

*I harruari i paharrueshëm: At Anton Harapi ofm, martir i fesë dhe i shqiptarizmës së kulluar*

*A e dini se çdo ndertese i vihen temelet ndhe? Edhe pse nvarr, ne hijshem duhet tjemi gurt e temelit tnjiasaj binaje tcillin sot e quajm Shqypni*
*At Anton Harapi (1888-1946)*

marre nga www.albanovaonline.com 

nga Klajd Kapinova Manhattan, New York

Një sqarim i vogël për lexuesit shqiptarë

Kam lexuar para disa kohe me një kujdes të veçantë një shkrim kuptimplotë të publicistit të mirënjohur z. Mergim Korça, në gazetën shqiptaro-amerikane Illyria në Manhattan Neë York.

Ju përgëzoj i dashur bashkëatdhetar, që jeni shumë i shqetësuar për mosfutjen e emrit të veprës martire të At Anton harapit në fazën e kanonizimit, që Selia e Shenjtë në Vatikan aplikon për meshtarët e Krishtit. Dhe pikërisht për atë ushtar besnik të Urdhërit të Shën Françeskut, që me sandale dhe varfëri qendroi pranë dhe mes popullit të vet, ku gjithnjë për te Shqipnia ishte NJI. 
U privua nga kjo e drejtë e merituar, pikërisht françeskani i përvujtë, që u pushkatua barbarisht me fjalët e Krishtit në gojë: *Fali o Zot se nuk dijnë çka bajnë, Rrnoft Krishti Mbret!, Rrnoft Shqipnia edhe pa ne!.*

Keni shumë të drejtë i nderuari z. Korça, kur thoni, se me At Antonin, do të ndodhë njësoj sikurse i ngjau Padre Piu-t, i cili, kur ishte në jetën tokësore thoshte: La Benedizione del Signore scenda su di te, sulla tua casa e su tutte le persone a te care. Atëherë çvlerë ka pendesa, kur veprimi i padrejtë, për mosshënimin e emrit në listën e martirëve shqiptarë është bërë me dëshirën e një individi apo komisioni shqiptarësh. 
Askush nuk ka drejtë ti jap të gatshëm në tabaka Selisë së Shenjtë, ku meshtar e meriton apo jo, që të bëhet martir i lterit! 

Me sa di unë, Komisioni i Rishqyrtimit të Aktit të Martirizimit të Klerikëve Katolikë në kohën e masakrave të komunizmit (sikurse në të gjithë vendet diktatoriale dhe komuniste të ish - Evropës Lindore) nga Vatikani, ka kërkuar prej Konferences Ipeshkvnore të Kishës Katolike në Shqipëri dokumentet (të marra nga Arkivi Qendror i Shtetit, aktet e gjyqeve), dëshmi me deklarata autentike nga përsona që dëshmojnë vërtetësinë e faktit të kërkuar, dhe jo të paragjykohet nga gjyqi i dytë shqiptar, etj. komisioni apo individë, kushdo kjoftë, duhet ti ketë parë pikturat ose arkivat, që i kushtohen pushkatimit të klerikëve katolikë, një prej të cilëve është edhe At Anton Harapi.

Frati i pushkatuar e i anatemuar pa mëshirë, ka nevojë që të qitet në shesh me dokumente autentike dhe jo të marrë të gatshme nga zyrat e ekzekutorëve etërit dhe bijtë e të cilëve ende drejtojnë Shqipërinë dhe ende nuk kanë bërë mea culpa për krimet që kanë bërë kundër njerëzimit dhe popullit të vet. 

Veprimi i njëanshëm dhe me tendenca diskriminuese që kanë përdorur sot servilët e sistemit qofshin këto dhe me petk meshtarak, është një shkelje ndaj martirëve të krishtërimit që e kanë derdhur gjakun e tyre për ungjillizimin e popullit dhe dashninë e besimtarëve shqiptarë. 

Shpesh po abuzohet pa të drejtë përmes një fotografie, ku ka dalë frati që ka kaluar në amshim At Anton Harapi me një gjeneral gjerman Fitstum asokohe të Luftës Dytë Botërore...
Mirëpo, kushdo e di, se e gjithë hierarkia që ka 10 vjet pushtet shpirtëror në Shqipëri (25 Prill 1993-2003), pas vitit 1993 me përjashtim të Shkëlqësisë së Tij imzot Zef Simoni Ipeshkëv (që ka vuajtur kalvarin komunist për 12 vjet në Spaç, Burrel, Sarandë, etj.), përsa i përket historisë së martirizimit të prelatëve tanë, nuk i njohin, dhe mendoj se nuk kanë të drejtë të vendosë apriori. 

Nuk është vonë të bëhet dorëzimi i materialeve për fratin Anton Harapi në Vatikan, mbasi drejtësia herët ose vonë do të triumfojë... Do të vijë një ditë që madhështia e Pader Anton Harapit, të rritët ashtu sikurse ngjau pas shumë dekadash me shenjtin Pader Piu-n. 

Faqet e historisë, të mbshura me male kufomash të pafajshme nga kmerët e kuq të polpotit të Tiranës së kuqe të diktatorit largkjoftë, me heshtjen e tyre stoike po flasin dhe kërkojnë drejtësi. Opurtiniteti e konformizmi me xhelatët ekzekutorë që janë sot në pushtet pas revolucionit jevgjito-komunist të vitit të zi 1997, do të shkrihet si kripa në ujë...

Në një natë të errët e të vranët, u hapën gropa të mëdha kolektive. U gjakosën qielli e toka, u thanë trungje shumëvjeçare. U vranë nga komunistët, bijtë e kësaj toke, që shquheshin për nga lartësia shpirtërore, për nga zgjuarësia e trimëria. 
Shumë klerikë katolikë u pushkatuan me gjyq fars dhe pa gjyq, u burgosën, internuan dhe zhdukën pa lënë asnjë gjurmë. 

*U vranë mizorisht 8 kryeipeshkëvij, 4 ipeshkëvij, 53 priftërinj dioqezanë, 25 françeskanë, 10 jezuitë, 10 seminaristë. Ata së bashku kishin bërë 881 vjet burg ose gati 9 shekuj vuajtje. Ata së bashku kishin kryer 450 vjet studime në 24 universitete të ndryshme.* 

Këtë fat të zi kishte edhe At Antoni. Në këtë mënyrë, historia njerëzore mbetet një meteor, që shndritë përjetë veprën e prelatëve të kishës dhe të kombit shqiptar të mbisalvuar.

Asnjë përkujtimore shkencore nuk është bërë për përkujtimin e veprës dhe jetës së tij në dobi të shqiptarizmës së kulluar. Tash 14 vjet në Shqipëri dhe për më tepër në vendlindje në qytetin e Shkodrës, nuk është bërë asgjë, as nga Urdhëri Françeskan që e ka për detyrë të përkujtojë martirët e Shën Françeskut, një shembëlltyrë e të cilit ishte edhe frati shqiptar At Anton Harapi. Vetëm në Prishtinë, revista kulturore Jeta e Re në vititn 1997, i ka përkushtuar një numër të veçantë At Anton Harapit. Asnjë pendesë, nuk ka nga ata autorë që dje e mallëkuan me shkrime turpi dhe sot përsëri po rishkruajnë me metorën e realizmit social-komunist, Historinë e Letërsisë Shqipe (Antologjinë) dhe të ashtëquajturën Histori e Populli Shqiptar (2002), ku domonojnë Prof.dr. e komunizmit. Tashmë hipokrizia ka dalë sheshit dhe po han bukën e marres së vet nga pushtetarët socialkomunist që janë bërë padronë shpirtërorë, kulturorë, fizikë dhe ekonomik në vendlindjen tonë e përtej saj...

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

*Kush ishte dhe mbeti At Anton Harapi*

Ai lindi në Shirokë të Shkodrës, më 5 janar 1888. I biri i Loros dhe i Çiles, shtoi gëzimin e familjes që jetonte buzë valëve të Liqenit piktoresk. Babai merrej me peshkim, të cilin e kishte traditë. Në fëmijëri bashkëmoshatarët e thërrisnin Gaspër, sepse ishte i pagëzuar me këtë emër. 

Që në moshë të re hyri në Kolegjin e Jezuitëve dhe më pas në Kolegjin Françeskan, që ishte dhe mbeti shtylla e traditës së mirëfilltë kombëtare shqiptare, duke qenë përherë një pikë e mirëfilltë referimi për të gjithë gjeneratat e mëvonshme, që dolën nga kjo qendër e rrezatimit të fortë të gurrës së pashtershme popullore fetare e atdhetare.

Vocërraku, aty mori njohuritë elementare të teologjisë, rriti cilësinë e mendjes së vet, duke fisnikëruar zemrën me kulturë fetare, u mëkua me dashurinë e thellë për Atdheun. Si fëmijë dallohej për mirësi, butësi, përshpirtëri, duke qenë një dashamirës, me vepra të lloj-llojshme mëshire. 

Rezultatet e larta në shkollë i mundësuan adoleshentit të mençur, të vijojë studimet e larta në disa qytete të rëndësishme të Austrisë, që njihen si metropole të rrezatimit të kulturës së lashtë e bashkëkohore botërore. Këtu rregullisht studio në Villach të Tirolit, Salezburg dhe Shvarc për degën adhuruese të tij teologji. 

Ai ishte një enciklopedi që ecte me dy këmbë mbasi, preferonte shumë të ishte në kontakt me bibliotekat, si një frekuentues shumë i rregullt dhe i azhurnuar me të gjithë median e huaj evropiane që vinte në këtë bibliotekë.
Pranë profesorëve të mirënjohur austriakë dhe të traditës fetare vendase, këtu *studioi për degët e adhuruara teozofi e filozofi, ku menjëherë përfitoi një kulturë të shëndoshë oksidentale, dije të qëndrueshme, përpikmëri të dalluar të stilit gjerman, qendresë të shpirtit të hekurt françeskan*.

Duhet vënë në dukje se pikërisht nga ky element i vlefshëm françeskan, rezulton, se françeskanët nëtë tërësi, pa kursim derdhin energjitë e tyre në kulturë, dije, përparim, cilësi me vullnet pune dhe inisiativë të lirë përsonale.
Kësisoj, mbi të gjitha në unitet dominoi bashkimi i të gjithë virtyteteve pozitive, duke plotësuar më tej shpirtin e pastër françeskan, me të cilin frati ynë ishte i edukuar qysh në fillim...

Gaspëri i ri, bëhet At Anton Harapi në Shqipëri. Dijet e thalla akademike, që ai i kishte akumuluar gjatë viteve të studimeve akademike, nuk do ta tulatshin kujtesën e tij të freskët, por do të shpërthenin valë - valë, gjithnjë në nivele të reja rritjeje, me një dinamikë për tu pasur zili, të cilat falë aftësive përsonale, do ti reflektonte me finesë.
Argumentet që buronin në mënyrë të natyrshme, në çdo kohë dhe rrethanë, do ti parashtronte me një logjikë të hekurt gjermane. Kjo ishte aftësi profesionale vetëm e një gjeniu të rrallë. Dhe një njeri i tillë, dy herë nuk do të përsëritet në tokën shqiptare. Mbi freskinë dhe mendimin e gërshetuar filozofik, për stilin e matur karakteristik, të lidhur me rrjedhshmëri, Dom Kolec Prenushi, na ofron para 67 vjetëve këto rradhë vlerësimi: *...mendje dialektike, qi shkruen kryeartikuj, nder cillt disa janë kryvepra. Dija e thell, arsytimi i lidhun, analizimi i holl, stili i peshuem, dallojn gjith shkrimet e tija. Mund të jetë i thatë, i ftoht, por ai asht i drejt e i pafajshem* (Shih, Hylli i Dritës, 1936, fq. 583).

Për të gjithë ata që hodhën vrerë, për jetën dhe veprën e At Antonit (kujtojmë se posaçërisht për të ulur figurën e martirit shqiptar françeskan, pseudoshkrimtari Skënder Drini, për të përfituar poste dhe merita, zhgarravitë me urretjen e tij latente, dramën përvese Shembja e hidhujve me përsonazh kryesor të ashtëqujtunin Harapi i Shkodres, duke fyer edhe më tej me skenarin e filmit dhe libretin e drames me te njejtin titull figuren e At Anton Harapit. 

Me ardhjen e demokracisë ky shkrimtar në vend që të bënte mea culpa u shpërblye për bëmat e tij si Atashe Kulturor në Konsullaten e Shqipërisë në Turqi shënimi im K. Kapinova), që vraponte shpejt për të përhapur paqen, dashurinë për njeri - tjetrin, e drejtësinë midis njerëzve, do të ishte me vend, që nga thellësia e shekujve, tu përgjigjemi me një fjalë të urtë të skalitur nga Paskal: Ndërgjegja, është libri më i mirë moral që kemi dhe me të cilin, duhet të këshillohemi më shumë.

Si intelektual model, sillte me vete mentalitetin e misionarëve përparimtarë europianë, që në shumicë asokohe kishin në zotërim shartet e Provincës Françeskane (shek. XII - XIII), që po hidhte shtat me palcë e fizionomi shqiptare, tërësisht me taban solid, e cila gradualisht kishte çelur gonxhe, që shpërthyen në të ardhmen lulëzimin e kulturës amtare shqiptare, ku në rezonancë dominonte *fryma e ngrohtë françeskane lutu e puno.*

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

*Veprimtaria fetare e atdhetare*

Në vitin 1910, At Antoni kthehet në Shqipëri dhe shugurohet meshtar, duke qenë deri në flijim meshtar besnik i zhgunit të Shën Françeskut e popullit që e donte dhe e respektonte me veneracion. Ai punon si mësues në Kolegjin e Fretënve, ku, kishte mësuar qysh I vogël. Si I ri, kishte ide e objektiva të veçanta, duke I kanalizuar në një shtrat të vetëm, formimin dituror të rinisë së ardhshme, me metoda të tilla, ku, dallohet universaliteti I dritës, për ti ndriçuar të gjitha së bashku pa dallim bindjesh, përkatësish, krahinash, origjinë edukimi, lloje shkollash, duke nisur që të edukoj kësisoj njerëz me virtyte, ku mirësia, dashuria, feja, nacioni të jenë bashkëudhëtarë të pandashëm gjatë gjithë jetës tek shqiptarët.

Gjatë tetorit të vitit 1912 deri në prill 1913 (vite të trazimeve të mëdha të Luftës së Parë Botërore), I përkushtohet shërbesave fetare në kishën Zoja Rruzare në Arrën e Madhe në Shkodër, ku ishte edhe Kuvendi Françeskan. Në këtë lagje u njoh dhe u ballafaqua me varfërinë e tejskajshme, të cilën e përjetonte vetë, mes banorëve pa dallim feje. Viti 1916, për banorët malësorë të Dukagjinit, ishte një vit I vështirë, vit I sëmundjes epidemike të kolerës, ku, njerëzit njeri pas tjetrit vdisnin dhe askush nuk u gjendej pranë nga frika e lëngatës. Por meshtari karizmatik, me shpirt të pastër fisniku, u gjend si shërbetor pranë tyre, për ti ngushëlluar dhe ndihmuar.

Frati 25 vjeçar, me ndjenja të holla të humanizmit, ecte në këmbë, nëpër katunde të thella e të ashpra malore, në të gjitha shtëpitë e bjeshkëve të thepisura të Dukagjinit (Malësia e Mbishkodrës), për të shpëtuar nga vdekja e sigurtë malësorët, duke I ndihmuar drejtpërdrejtë nga ana profilaksike kundër kolerës, kësaj murtaje të fillmshekullit XX, që kishte përpirë miliona jetë njerëzish nëpër botë...

Viti 1918, fratin e Urdhërit të Shën Françeskut (vendosur në Arbëri në shek. XIII), e gjeti famullitar në katundin Grudë. Binomi Fe e Atdhe, qe aorta e zemrës së tij, e Gruda ishte terreni, ku edhe një herë shpalosi zgjuarësinë dhe dituritë e thella enciklopedike, të cilat spikaten sipas mendimit tim, në dy rrafshe: së pari, në fushën e gjërë politike, ku, për interesat e larta të nacionit pranonte të flijohej, për të mirën e përbashkët; së dyti, spikat me sukses në lëmin e letrave shqipe, duke pasur pendë e mendim të mprehtë, të cilat admiroheshin nga qarqet preferuese të sferës së letrave albanologjike.

Për të tillë publicist, me polemikë rezultative dhe mendime të reja, pohohet me të drejtën e qytetarisë, se epoka e njerëzve të mëdhenj vulos me gjurmët e veta të pashlyeshme, ku, këtu dallohen mirë njerëzit e ndritur, që denjësisht i përfaqësojnë, në paradën e së cilës, bën pjesë edhe emri i ndritur i At Anton Harapit.

Pa hyrë në hollësira e zgjatje të tepërta, në kontekstin e këtij shkrimi modest, *dua të nënvizoj idenë e ndonjë mediokri, që e trajton apo vlerëson si sakrilegj bashkëpunimin e Kishës Katolike në Shqipëri me problemet nacionale, kur dihet historikisht, se në shekuj kemi të përcaktuar parimet kryesore të këtij uniteti nga etërit dhe dijetarët e shquar të Kishës.**
Në kushtet kur populli ynë jetonte errësirën më të gjatë mesjetare dhe njëkohsisht të shoqëruar me plot kalvare përsekutimi, nën pushtimin më të egër të barbarëve otomanë, në veçanti klerikët katolikë (në trojet etnike shqiptare dhe shtetin amë), kanë qenë sistematikisht gjatë shekujve vetëdija e nacionit shqiptar, duke sjellë përherë zgjimin e ndërgjegjës së mirëfilltë nacionale. Në këtë kohë, shekull pas shekulli, kultura shqiptare u ngrit në nivele të reja, brenda kishës sonë, por që gjatë përbuzjes së gjatë, zëvendësoi me dinjitet Akademinë e Parë Shqiptare brenda universit shqiptar*.

Sa për ilustrim, po sjellim një shembull, të cilin esencialisht po e trajtoi më poshtë. Në veprën më të përkthyer në shumë gjuhë të botës: Angazhimi ynë shoqëror, në mënyrë filozofike, autori i saj, prof. Giorgio La Piera (1904-1977), nënvizon:"Nga pikëpamja katolike, politika është veprimtaria udhëheqëse e jetës njerëzore, që ushtrohet nga shteti, gjinia ose nga klasat me plotësinë e problemeve shpirtërore dhe materiale të individit dhe komunitetit.
Këto dije të kohës, I kishte si vizione të kjarta At Anton Harapi dhe po udhëtonte në rrugë të sigurtë. Ai, përherë mendonte e vepronte nën shembullin e idealeve, që i kishte si pika referimi, se *...njerin e ban shpirti dhe ndergjegja, e paraqet sjellja, e vlerson puna; apostullin e rrit ideali, qendresa e guximit; bamirsin e krijon zemer-gjansija e vetmohimi. Para plumbit, qi e rrzoi perdhe, shqiptoi pa za: Lumin e ep deka kunoren e ven varri,* - shkruan në parathanien e vepres Andra e Pretashit, studiuesi i afërt i tij Gjin Duka (alias At Daniel Gjeçaj)...

Ai njohu me të gjitha përmasat e saj zonën e Grudës së Malësisë së Madhe, koloritin e gjallë të zakoneve, vajet, dasmat, epiken, psikologjinë origjinale të trevave kreshnike të marra në studim, pra tërësinë klasike të kulturës së pasur nacionale ende të palëvruar asokohe...
Në këtë mjedis të ri dhe të përshtatshëm për mendjen dhe punën e tij me pasion lindi dhe u rrit romani Andra e Pretashit, që vlerësohet nga vetë biografët më të afërt të autorit, si një ndër kryeveprat e dorëshkrimeve, që i la si pasuri të paçmuar Atdheut të vet. Ai ruajti me mjeshtëri kompozimin unik të një vepre letrare.

Midis malësorëve të zonës së Vajzës së Kastratit (Malësi e Madhe), spikat njohja e hollë e psikologjisë së njerëzve, kultura e pasur dhe e gjerë fetare, si bari I popullit, duke qenë përherë në shërbim të tij, për ti pajisur ata me nivele të reja të civilizimit përparimtar. Zelli për kulturë qytetare ishte pjesë e edukatës, falë aftësive të lindura dhe të kultivuara në fushën pedagogjike, për rininë shqiptare brenda famullisë, ku, ai posaçërisht kontribuoi çdo ditë në formimin e të krishterëve katolikë të ndërgjeshëm, tek e ktheu atë në qendër të rëndësishme të akumulimit të diturive të reja perëndimore.

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

Vijim...

Në rrafshin politik, mbeti një zbulues i gjallë i fatit të popullit shqiptar. Në kujtesën e historisë, kanë mbetur të pashlyera shumë ngjarje, që gjithsesi kanë emrin e kontributit të meshtarit të shqiptarizmës. 
Në kohën e turbullirave politike, midis të cilave ishte mbërthyer kontinenti i Europës, Fuqitë e Mëdha, hartonin harta të reja, ku, pa të drejtë, Shqipërisë së vogël gjeografikisht, i cungoheshin arbitrarisht, njëra pas tjetrës disa treva të trungut amë.

A mund të heshte frati i urtë, përballë kësaj masakre, që u bëhej ditën për diell tokave shqiptare!? Normalisht, që jo. I veshur me zhgun, me nismën e vet, organizon menjëherë tre bajrakë, si: Gruda, Hoti e Triepshi dhe përmes tyre, i dorëzon Memorandumin e përgatitur nga ai vetë në vitin 1918, komandantit francez në Shkodër (asokohe në Shkodër, kishin zyren e tyre konsullore 7 përfaqësi të huaja). 

Në bashkëpunim me liberatorin e madh Luigj Gurakuqin dhe Poetin Nacional At Gjergj Fishta OFM, harton një Peticion, të nënshkruar nga 200 përfaqësues të tre bajrakëve, drejtuar përkatësisht Konferencës së Paqes në Paris, Ministrave të Jashtëm të ShBa-së, Anglisë, Francës dhe Italisë.
Në përkrahje të negociatave diplomatike, përfaqësuesit e Grudës, Hotit e Triepshit në Shkodër, organizuan demostratën te Ura e Maxharrit, duke brohoritur:

*Hot e Grud kekan betue
Pa gjak malet mos me i lshue...*

Frati ynë, kishte miq e dashamirë, duke bashkëpunuar ngushtë me At Marin Sirdanin, At Shtjefen Kryeziu Gjeçovin, Çerçiz Topullin, Isa Boletinin, Fan Stilian Nolin, At Gjergj Fishtën, Imzot Vinçenc Prennushin, At Donat Kurtin, Dr. At Gjon Shllakun, Dom Ndre Zadejen, Hilë Mosin, Mehmet Shpendin, etj., në Jug e Veri të Shqipërisë.

Cicëroni i oratorisë nacionale në ligjeratat fetare e nacionale 

*Kjo ishte edukata harapiane. Ai ishte i kryqzuem nKryq per Fe e Atdhe*
At Daniel Gjeçaj (1913-2002)


Në ligjeratat e tij të famshme, të mbajtura në Parisin e vogël, sikurse njihej nga intelektualët asokohe qyteti kulturdashës Korça, ndër të tjera At Anton Harapi u shpreh: Jam fetar, por kam tager dhe detyr shoqnor. 

E rëndësishme për At Antonin, ishte fati i nacionit dhe i martirëve, të cilët për vemendjen që i kushtonte rëndësisë së tyre, ishin pjesë e jetës së tij.
Populli i Shkodrës, kurrë sdo ta harrojë përshëndetjen e fundit të titulluar: Dy lotet e nji betimi, si shembull i oratorisë klasike shqipe, në përcjelljen e eshtrave të martirëve nacionalë Mustafë Qullit dhe Çerçiz Topullit, shtrënguan duart në shenjë betimi nacional: Për nji Shqipni të bashkueme e të lidhun me idealin e herojve.

Ajo që i jep konture të plota portretit të tij, është se ishte dhe mbeti si teolog, konferencier me mendim të freskët e cilësi të spikatur, ku në mënyrë të dukshme shquhet në drejtime parësore fetare e nacionale. Gojëtaria e tij, ishte përherë e kjartë në mendimet e shprehura, arsyetimin e lidhur mbi bazën e një logjike të kristalizuar e të ngjeshur mirë, ku çfarëdo që të lexosh nga erudicioni solid, të bie në sy tema e kuptueshme dhe e përshtatshme e veprave që shkroi dhe kumtesave historike që ligjëroi para njerëzve me nivel përgatitjeje e dije të ndryshme kulturore.

Frati stoik, vazhdimisht ishte i pritur për një bashkëjetesë paqësore, vëllazërore në katër besimet fetare (bektashi, myslimanë, ortodoksë dhe katolikë), ashtu sikurse ka vlerësuar me të drejtë biografi i pasionuar At Daniel Gjeçaj, ku, nënvizon: Kjo ishte edukata harapiane. Ai ishte i kryeqzuem nKryq për Fe e Atdhe.

Viti 1920, mbetët për meshtarin e Shën Françeskut, kohë e ingranimit me lëvizjen atdhetare shqiptare, në kushte e rrethana të reja, falë enërgjive të pashtërshme të prelatit, mori një shtytje dhe organizim të ri. Më 1921-1924, bëhet drejtues i grupit të njohur atdhetar Ora e Maleve, së bashku me poetin e njohur At Gjergj Fishtën (1870-1940), demokratin liberator Luigj Gurakuqin, Dom Lazër Shantojën, duke qenë njëkohsisht themelues, drejtues e botues i aftë i fletores Ora e Maleve, që rregullisht filloi të nxirrte grupi në fjalë.

Për më tepër, liberatorit të madh Luigj Gurakuqit, i përkushton veprën e vet të titulluar: Andra e Pretashit, ku shkruhet: Luigj Gurakuqit- burrit vërtetë burrë. 
Më 1924, u zhvilluan zgjedhjet e para në Shqipëri, ku, gjendet mes opozitës së kohës përkrah Gurakuqit, Fishtës, Bajram Currit, At Benardin Palaj, Nolit etj. , që ishin pararoja e kësaj lëvizjeje, duke sjellë një mendim të epërm e veprim më të përshpejtuar racional për nacionin shqiptar.

At Anton Harapi, ka meritë për organizmin politik të kristiandemokratëve shqiptarë (1920) dhe që lidhen pastaj me përpjekjet më fisnike të një partie të re Demokristiane shqiptare, më 1930, e cila shquhej me programin e saj bashkëkohorë për palcën me tipare të thella atdhetare e humanizmi, duke përuar dhe reflektuar parime të shëndosha të burime kristiane, duke mos qendruar pas nacioneve civilizuese me tradita të lashta politike, si italianët e gjermanët, në përputhje me nevojat e kohës. 

Me logjikë më të zhvilluar, demokristianët e parë shqiptarë në ide e shpirt, më 1946, ishin të njëkohshëm me De Gasperi-n në Itali dhe Audenhaurin në Gjermani, ku, shqiptarët kristiandemokratë, paraqiten si alternativa më shpresëdhënëse në periudha të ndezura antifashiste e antikomuniste të nacionit tonë të rrënuar nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore...

Pas rrëzimit të Qeverisë së Nolit, për shkaqe, që tashmë dihen mirë, sikurse shumë të tjerë, frati demokrat arrestohet 3 herë dhe burgoset së bashku me At Benardin Palaj e më vëllezër të tjerë në Krishtin të Urdhërit të Shën Françeskut, mbasi kishin përkrahur alternativën e demokracisë liberale të popullit, Për një Shqipni tLir e tPerparueme.

Mbasi lirohet nga burgu, me vendosmëri dhe klajtësi ideore, vijon pa ndërprerje misionin e shenjtë, duke predikuar doktriminën e krishtërë. Si i Derguari i Françeskanëve të Veriut, i kërkon Qeverisë së Tiranës haptazi: Flamurin Kuq e Zi, Gjuhën Nacionale, Lirin e Pavarsin e plot tpopullit. Edhe pse kishte detyren e rëndësishme të Provincialit, nuk e shkëpuste për asnjë ast veprimtarinë adhuruese atdhetare.

Më 1933, ishte drejtues i Kolegjit Françeskan (Rektor), drejtor i Liceut Illyricum dhe pedagog në Shkollën Normale Femrore të Motrave Stigmatine në qytetin e Shkodrës (Gjuhadol).
Në harkun kohor të viteve 1930-1936, është drejtori i së përkohshmes prestigjioze revistes së mirënjohur në Ballkan Hylli i Dritës (Botuar për herë të parë më 1913), bashkëdrejtues i gazetës Posta e Shqypnisë, revistës fetaro - kulturore Zani i Shna Ndout etj.

----------


## Labeati

*Me pendën e fuqishme në fushën e letrave shqipe*

Frati, krahas përkushtimit fetar dhe vlerave të çmueshme sociale të komunitetit, dallon me po atë madhështi, në filozofi, teologji, pedagogji, sociologji, publicistikë dhe letërsi artistike.

Homelitë e këndshme, që mbajnë peshën e fjalëve frymëzuese të At Antonit, si vlerë autentike zbukurojnë letërsinë e pasur fetare të traditës gegë, ku, në tërësi kulmoi erudicioni esencial plot elokuencë elegante e me një diksion të kjartë.
Në mënyrë të rregullt, ndiqte rrymat e letërsisë botërore, lexonte në origjinal autorët e famshëm të pedagogjisë moderne të kohës, si: Pestaloc, Hergert, Frobel, Herbart, Forster etj. Midis librave dhe përherë pranë librave, mendonte se mendja e tij dhe e çdo njeriu, në përgjithësi, duke lexuar bën një gjimnastikë të mirë, sepse zgjeron dritaret e diturisë njerëzore, të cilat përherë duhet të jenë të interesuara, për të lejuar depërtimin e njohurive të reja bashkëkohore.

Shpesh At Antoni porosiste: Gjimnastika e mendjes, me ushtrimin e vullndeses, duhet të shkojë krahas me penden, si krahet e shqipes, qi ket e naltojn najer dhe e mbajn ndrejtpeshim. Si pasojë e një akumulimi të dijeve dhe të përvojës si pedagog, në vitin 1925 boton veprën e parë pedagogjike, e cila njiherazi mund të cilësohet, një përshtatje të leksioneve të pedagogut A. Hergert, një punim i mirëfilltë shkencorë, të cilin e kishte pagëzuar me emrin: Edukata ose mirërritja e fëmijëve.

Synimi fisnik dhe final i tij, ishte që brënda lëvizjeve të reja reformatore të krijohen hapësira për modernizimin e metodave mësimdhënëse, didaktika e shkollës së re shqiptare, dhe në veçanti këtë rrymë të kohës kërkonte ta shpërndante me pasion në veçanti midis moshës së re, duke i pajisur në këtë mënyrë, me një kujdes e maturi, me parimet progresiste të shkollës së traditës së hershme demokratike e kulturore të Evropës Perëndimore. Për çudi, sot ende studiohen në universitetet e vendlindjes autorët e pedagogjisë sovjetike (pedagogë pedantë komunistë rusë) dhe jo pedagogët e traditës shqiptare në trojet etnike shqiptare. 

Siç pohojnë biografët, meshtari shkrimtar e studiues i vëmendshëm, nuk harronte të ishte i kujdeshëm, kur analizonte, se më e rëndësishme në shpirtin e shqiptarit është bindja, si akti më cilësor dhe frytdhënës, se sa dajaku e frika.
Pikërisht për këtë edukatori At Anton Harapi, duke qenë më pranë rinisë e kuptonte krejt mirë, se forca fizike e thyen shqiptarin, por nuk e lakon, porsi butësia, si një mirësi e përhershme. Duke qenë drejtues për shumë vjet me radhë i disa revistave, me dorën e vet nënshkruan mbi 50 artikuj, editoriale, që të ndara në disa tematika I përkasin disa lëmive shkencore. 

Ajo që e lartëson më shumë martirin At Anton Harapin, sipas mendimit tim, është elokuenca në gojëtari dhe filozofi, aftësi të cilën, në mënyrë të merituar e shfaqi në qytetin e Korçës, ku, spikati dukshëm para intelektualëve. Me anë të 6 ligjeratave të mprehta të kohës, analizoi të gjitha dukuritë e kohës, që e shqetësojnë shqiptarin. Sot për fat të mirë, dhe falë vullnesës së Zotit, ata gjenden të ruajtura në veprën Vlerë Shpirtnore.

Duhet vënë në dukje, se shtysë për autorin e kësaj nisme të guximshme, ishte çasti i një krize shpirtërore në Shqipëri, dukuri kjo me rrjedhime negative dhe shkatërrimtare. Aty autori referues, analizoi me hollësi shkaqet e kësaj krize, duke bërë gradualisht njohjen me etilogjinë dhe terapinë e kësaj sindrome kanceroze, *ku, si epidemi e rrezikshme kishte nderhyrë ideologjia shterpe dhe vdekje prurëse e marksizmit (Marx-it) edhe në vendin tonë, shenjat e së cilës i importoi në Shqipëri Ali Kelmendi me kompani në vitin 1936...*Tashmë ndërgjegja shqiptare ishte paralajmëruar nga frati At Anton Harapi, që ndiqte me kujdes vërshimet marramendëse të reve të zeza komuniste, që mbillnin obskurantizëm, gjak, dhunë dhe ateizëm të shfrenuar. Me deklaratën e tij françeskani shkodran, zbuloi se: *Por u pa nRusi, se si parimi i komunizmit, në vend që të zhdukte të zezat, u ba burim mjerimi.*

Duke nuhatur dhe studiuar me kujdes rrezikun e shtrirjes së kësaj epidemie asfikësuese në Shqipëri, shpejt e kuptoi se Ballkani, i lodhur nga luftrat do të pushtohet, mbasi po vëzhgonte lajmet, që vinin me shpejtësi nga Evropa Perëndimore, si alarme të kobshme, se çfarë po ndodhte në stepat e Siberisë Lindore në Rusi, ku, miliona rusë të pafajshëm, atdhetarë, filozofë e kundërshtarë të regjimit të sovjetëve po rezistonin si antikomunistë, klerikë të besimeve të ndryshëm, po përsekutoheshin pa mëshirë nga gijotina e armëve të vdekjes, që ishte ateizmi dhe diktatura e proletariatit me hekur dhe litar...

At Antoni, kërkonte të ndërtonte godinën e re të mendimit më përparimtar nacional shqiptar. Një frat i thjeshtë, renditet përkrah mendimtarëve të mëdhenj nacionesh të tjera, vlerësin studiuesi e kritiku bashkëkohor Dr. Aurel Plasari. 
Frati ynë kishte shumë pasion letërsinë e traditës dhe atë bashkëkohore të shkruar nga Fishta, Naimi, Poradeci etj. 

Ai shkruante në prozë të ëmbël në gjuhën e bukur dhe tingëlluese gegë, me një stil të këndshëm, të latuar e fin, ku shquhet larmia e argumenteve që parashtronte. Kushdo sot kundron me kënaqësi thjeshtësinë e të shkruarit. Vepra e dytë Andra e Pretashit, si roman u botua pjesë - pjesë prej vitit 1933 - 1942, në revistën e njohur kulturore Hylli i Dritës, ne nëntituj: Urti e Burrni nder banorët e Cemit dhe Valë mbi valë. Ajo u dërgua për botim në mërgim, së bashku me veprat e tjera të letërsisë së kohës, pranë Insitutit të Studimeve Shqiptare, në Shtëpinë Botuese Valecchi të Firencës (Itali), por shkaku i Luftës së Dytë Botërore, bëri që kjo nismë qëllimmirë të mbetet e paplotësuar. Disa vjet më vonë, në vitin 1959, veprat në fjalë u botuan në Romë, në saj të kujdesit të drejtpërdrejtë të albanologut të shquar Prof. At Zef Valentinit dhe nga prozatori i famshëm shkrimtari i shquar i traditës ish-Ministri i Kulturës Prof. Ernest Koliqi dhe françeskani i përkushtuar kulturës shqiptare At Daniel Gjeçaj ofm.

----------


## Labeati

*p. Anton HARAPI*

*Tri zânamare ase harmonija nder elementa të nryshem në Shqypní*

Lodhë e këputë, u ula me pushue. Kahë mushknít e mija merrshin e epshin sá ku muejshin, kahë me gjymtyrë, tue luejtë, kerkojshin vend e mnryrë si me e shkue të lodhunt, disi pá u kujtue u gjeta mjedis nji bukurije e stolije, qi por nana natyrë âsht e zoja me e sajue: aty diku afer, prej nji shkami të gjallë, çurrel dikojshin pikat e ujit të ftohtë, qi, të prarueme prej rrezeve të diellit të bjeshkve, si tishin thermija ari e argjani bishin të shkelqyeshme mbi at ledinë të njomë; piptina e kerthnestë pervujtshem i gjallnote ato brija, e, mbi krepa e gur njimi herë të motnuem, endte agimi e jetës prendverore. 

I ap vetit edhe njiherë, siellem në tjetren anë, e syvet të mij u shtrihen fushat e hapta, qi në blerimin e vet, porsi plisa të qindisun me gjithnduer njyrje e trajte, grabitshem më tërhiqshin me i kundrue, kahë thekshem e andshem prekshin ahtet e zemrës seme; mbi krye tem, të rrebta posi vigana, ngrehun rrishin ato maje të thepisuna, rendue e stivue pa simetri, por me nji perpjekje të kanshme, si tishin motra të kapuna dora-doras; kundrimi i tyne mat madhni e rrebsi disi më shtite nji drojë e nji tramë, e cilla amel tue më kerkue ndisit, më knaqte e më qetësote, kahë flladi i erandshem dallkadalë mi terte djersët e më pertrite fuqit, zogj gjinduersh kërcejshin gemb më gemb, e me ato levizje, me at shpejtsi e shkathtsi, qi janë vetun të tyne, mu bate se po gëzoheshin per mik tardhun, e me at za aq tâmel e plot kumbim, qi lëshojshin tue këndue, kahë thejshin monotonin e perjetshme tatij vendi, njiheri pajtoshshin në mue ma timtat pejza të thalbit të jetës.

Por menja nuk më pushote, mu bate se diç më mungon e se të gjith ajo bukuri e stoli natyre po më thonë: Kerko ma përtej, se ke me e gjetë. Ngela e u vuna si në përgjim; mat vetmi mu bate se po ndiej nji za kange. Thue janë zanat, qi po këndojn?... i ap vetit, e braf,- çohem më kamë; kur qe, mbi nji mogilë, aty afër shi tre bari të cillët njeni ma i bukur se tjetri po u bijshin zanamareve me nji perkim të binshem, me nji harmoni të pashoqe, e si mos tishin ato tri zaje, më nji po merrshin kangen e kreshnikut. U meka e treta, harrova të lodhunt, sdijta ma ku ishe: 

*Barit ishin tre shqyptarë, njeni mysliman, njeni ortodoks e tjetri katolik*. Mos ti kishe pa të tre me zanamare në dorë, kishe ba be, se nuk janë tre, por nji qi po i bjen, njikaq perkueshem jehote zani i zanamarevet të tyne.

Fshana kthelltë, e sa ku muejta, brohorita me at fjalen e Arkimedit: Eureka! E gjeta. Mu freskue shpirti kahe mu ba se po më çilet perdja e po shoh e po hetoj nat harmoni të bindshme të tri zanamarevet shemullin e simboline kjartë e të gjallë të paqes e të qetsis kombtare nder tre elementa fetarë të nryshëm. Thaçë me veti, thue se na shqyptarët do të jemi që mos kurrkush në botë?

*Thue do të jemi aq të namun si mos të muejm me rrnue porsi shokë e vëllazen si jemi, por do ta lajm buken me gjak, do ta shkojm motin tue ndejë bark e shpinë, e, me helmin e dasis, do të prishim doke, giuhë e karakter, do të shkojm kundra interesave tona e do të trrenojm njata shka vetë Perendija na ka falë e bota marë na ka njohtë, njisin kombtare?* 

Jo kurr, po nat mnyrë si secilla zanamare, tue majtë kenen e cillsit e veta, bjen njiheri me tjerat motra të nryshme, tue perftue kënaqë e harmoni, njashtu tre elementat fetarë në vendin tonë, pa ndeshë nata në shka nuk perkojn, por tue u qandrue nata shka kan të perbashktë, do të formojn njatë harmoni kombtare, në të cillen jeta shqyptare do të marrë frymë, do të pushojë, do të mkambet e do të përparojë. Kush i thotë vetit shqyptar e don me rrnue i lirë në shtet të lirë, porsi gjytetas eporsi nenshtetas e ka me detyrë të bashkohet me ne e të punojë për perfitimin e harmonis së jetës shqyptare, të cillen kemi me e majtë e me e gëzue, jo tue marrë me i ra krahi njatyne tastavet, qi me disonancen e vet dajn e shkatrrojn; por tue intonue marë të gjitha njato fille e veti të jetës shqyptare, qi perbajn njisin e karakterit e tinteresavet tona.

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

*(Vijim)*

Ketu, nji kahë ni, varg e vister më dalin para gjith njato vshtirsi, të cillat, shikjue me nji sy të sqyet, i cenohen aq fort jetës e paqës fetare në Shqypni, sa prej shum kuej mbahet i pamuejtun mu çue në vend pjan e projekt per harmonin nershej telementave fetarë në vendin tonë. 

*Ndiej kahë vikasin sa ku munen shum ligjruesa e fletorarë tue kerkue të zhbihet çë do ndiesi fetare, pse si thonë,- i vetmi religjion i shqyptarit janë niesit kombtare.* *Kunrroj mirë rropamet e pedanterizmit sulmues, tasajë shkallë kulture gjymsake, tatyne qi dallë-pallë duen me modernizue Shqypnin e shqyptarët, tue i qitë karakterit e burrnije, e, vleren e nderen shqyptare, tue i zhye me llomin e fundrrijat, me moden e formalitetet, të cillavet që kaherë u ka dalë fryma nder popuj tEuropës.*

Me gjith këta, na do të vijojm per mprojtjen e parimit ndertues e per dnimin e parimit rrenues. Por me folë tamam shqyp, po thomi, se nuk ka punë në botë, së cillës mos ti gjendet rrfana, e mat mnyrë si gati të tanë popujt e gjytetnuem, megjithse kan në gji të vet besime të nryshme, kann gjetë mnyren me rrnue në paqë me shoqishojnë, pa pasë nevojë me sulmue besimin në parim, ashtu edhe na, me një grimë vullnesë të mirë, pshtetë nder parime tarsyes, mund e sajojm nji modus vivendi e mund e majm fort mirë paqen e qetsin me shoqishojnë, megjithse jemi besimesh të nryshme.

Asht e vertetë shka na tregon historija, se me kurrsen nuk kje trazue ma nieshem, a ma mirë me thanë, nuk kje prishë ma keqas njisija e fjeshtsija e popujvet, se me perbindshin e paknaqsis, të dasis e të grijes fetare. Por asht edhe e vertetë shka thotë Goethe, se të gjitha perjudhët e kohvet, nder të cillat besimi, në që farë do mnyre mrrijti me pasë dorë e fuqi të parë, ato kjenë të lulueshme e fisnike, pse e naltuen ma fort zembren e nierit. Këta po e thomi pergjithsiht e per dhena të hueja,- Por kurrnji popull ma fort se shqyptarët nuk e ndien kobin e mjerimin, qi perftoi nder ta mosperkimin në jetën besimtare. 

*Mjaft me kujtue, se dasija në besim per mot e shekuj ushqei robnin, humi doke e veti karakteristike, majti në kamë grijen vëllaznore, shkretnoi lagje e vise, la nana pa djelm, motra pa vëllazen, nuse pa burra e vu futen e zezë anekand, rreh e rrokull neper Shqypni.* *Kush nuk din mandej, sa fort pengohet e vonohet perparimi kultural në Shqypni prej nryshimit të shqyptarvet në ket pikë?* 

Po, por që me diten e independencë sonë, si duel kushtrimi per atme e shtet, për jetë e gjallnim të përbashktë, djelmt e Shqypnis, pa nryshim besimia krahine, kamë per kamë u rreshtuen nder lllogore e duelen në ball të luftës, dora-doras u kapen e hin në parlament, vun ligjë e parime, sajuen pjane veprimi të perbashktë, sistemuen të tanë jetën kulturale, shoqni tregtare etj, etj, në mnryë qi gjithkush u bind per ket punë, e *Europës i erdh fare papritun bashkimi i shqyptarve kaq i shpejtë.*

Madje u lypen flije e flije të mëdha per me dalë secilli prej gervoje të vet mas katerqind e sa vjetsh; edhe secilli, si kristjani si myslimani flijoi pikpamje, u çili shteg rrymve të reja, e ku me të mirë e ku me të vshtirë, iu pershtat jetës së re shqyptare. Ky asht nji fakt, qi na zemron me ndiellë e me sartue per herë e ma mire per bashkimin kombtar e per paqen e qetsin vëllaznore ndermejt elementavet të nryshem fetarë. As sasht e vërtetë fjala e atyne qi thonë, se na mungojn pikat perpjekse nder të cillat mund të perkojm e mund të bashkohemi. Ma parë e ma dalë të gjith sa jemi, kristjan e mysliman, e njohim Zotin per babë e atmen per nanë, prandej, tue dashtë e tue e drashtë Zotin, duem ata qi don Zoti  shokët tonë, e ruhemi mos tu bajm keq, pse na vret Zoti. Tie u orvatë manej secilli veçmas e të gjith më nji, per nam e nderë, per të marë e të mirë të fisit shqyptar, të gjuhës, të vendit, tinteresavet e të gjith atyne punvet, qi perbajn visarin tonë, na disi pa u kujtue gjindemi të bashkuem. Pra kemi ku e në shka bashkohemi, po deshtem me kenë konsekuent nder parime të besimevet qi majm.
Edhe pernjimen në ket pikë asht ba nji perparim mjaft i madh, aq sa sod nuk ka shqyptar me mend në krye e qi ka verte per ideal Shqypnin, i cilli nuk dishmon se lufta, kundershtimi e trazimi ndermjet nesh per çashtje fetare, jo vetun janë fare të kota po edhe na damtojn e na shnierzojn. Rreziqet e jashtme e anmiqt me kercnime të veta na janë kenë shkollë e na kann ba mu mbledhë tok më nji, në prehen tatmes, porsi zogjt e pulës mlidhen nen krahë të nanës, kur bjen skyfteri, me lak e me gjak xum me e majtë qetsin gjytetse e neper te majtem edhe qetsin fetare, tue lanë manesh që do nryshim e pikpamje jete, e tue e qandrrue të tanë kujdesin per me pshtue gjallë ekzistencën e interesat tona jetsore.


*Nuk asht në shekull gja ma e mirë se paqa, sasht fjalë ma e amel, se ajo, e cilla kandshem i tregon nierit aftsin, qi ka per lumni, ajo i nenkupton e i plotson të tana të mirat, qi zembra mund të dishrojë, ajo asht drita e mendes, forca e vullnesës, i vetmi gëzim i fjeshtë, qi nieri mund të provojë në ket jetë.*

Qe na sod, falemi nderës Zoti, gëzojm nji qetsi relativisht të mjaftueshme. Pernjiherë nuk druem se po na kërcen kush më shpinë; anmiqt e jashtem njimend se nuk prajn, por me gjith këta na sod jemi të lirë me mendue per veti. Veçse posë paqës botnore të jashtme, do të shikjojm me e majtë sidomos paqen gjytetse të mrenshme, ky do të jet kahri ma i madhi, jo vetun i atyne qi kan frenin e shtetit në dorë, por edhe i secillit shqyptar, qi don Shqypnin, pse pat thanë aj i moçmi *Si vis pacem, para bellum*, shterngoju në do me e gëzue paqen; e na kurrsi nuk kemi me e ba ket gabim ma mire, se tue e shkue jeten me shoqishojnë në bashkim e në qetsi gjytetse.

Vijon

----------


## Labeati

vijim

Shumica e inteligjetavet na kupton fare mire se shka duem me thanë, por shumica e popullit tultë, si nder mysliman si nder kristjan shqyptarë, në rrethin e vogël të pikpamjevet të veta e majn të pamujtun ket bashkim e paqë, per të vetmen arsye, pse tue pasë kene msue që në familje e në vocrri me e shikjue e me e majtë, jo vëlla por anmik shqyptarin e besimit tjetër, skann si e menojn paqen në bashkimin e nafrim, kurse skann ngim ta shohin huptë njatë, me cillin kann nji gjak, nji gjuhë, nji tokë, nji interesë, nji emen e nji nderë, nji mnyrë rrnese etj, etj. 

E qe se si çashtja e besimevet nder ne jet e mlueme porsi gaca nen hi, e që do anmik, i mrenshem a i jashtem, ti ardhmen dita e ti pamen gjasen, ska nevojë per tjeter, por me e çprushë sa pakë at lvore qetsije me të cillen jet i mluem tharmi i paknaqsis, e ka me i pasë shqyptarët me i çue peshë e me i përdorë kundra shoqishoqit per dam e per humje tonë e qe ngadhnimin e qellimevet tanmiqvet. Knej rrjedhë nevoja e madhe të studiohet mirë kjo pikë, prej së cillës mvaret vijimi i marë jetës sonë kombtare, tq qiten në shesh teoretikisht e praktikisht të gjitha vshtirsit e të ngrehet binari i aftë, mbi të cillin na do shkojm në paqe shoq me shoq.

Kjo asht arsyeja, per të cillen shum shqyptarë e shum të huej rrin tue sartue zi e ma zi mbi ne; thonë, se myslimant e kristjant janë larg me shoqishojnë, sa të lemt prej prenimi, prandej nuk kann si merren vesht e si rrnojn në paqë. 

*Po këta a mund të jenë ma larg e ma në kunërshtim, se janë kristjant me evrej, të cillët i dhan deken Krishtit, me sa myslimant nemose e nderojn tue e majtë si nji nder profetë?*

E pra në Gjermani, nAustri e gjithkun ku ka evrej asht gjetë mnyra e rrfanase si me e majtë paqen nierzore e gjytetse! Ska jo, shtet në botë, ku mos të luftohet nder lamije ideale,e pakë janë shtetet, nder të cillat nryshimi i besimit mos të ket krijue pikpamje e rrymë të nryshme jete; prandej ku ma shum ku ma pak, ku në nji mnyrë ku në nji tjetër, gati gjithkund e gjejm në kamë luftën fetare, por me ket nryshim, se nder vende të gjytetnueme kjo levizje merr nalt në lamije të ditunis, kufizohet mrena arsyes e bahet me mnyrë e mjete bujare, tue marrë nji pozicjon të dejë per nierz të gjytetnuem; me sa popujt e pagjytetnuem e barbar nuk dijn me luftue me fjalë e me shkrim, me meine e me arsye, por me pushkë e me shpatë; luftojn për fe tue ushtrue mizorit, qi ka mendja keq me i kujtue. 

*Të tanë pune pra asht kët, qi të gjytetnohet shqyptari, por të gjytetnohet njimen, se manej asht nreqë edhe paq gjytetse e fetare.*

Prej se shum nder inteligjenta tonë nuk dijn as nuk duen me i da këto dy lloj luftimi, mrrijn me punue sistematikisht per të shuemt e që do religjonit në Shqypni, e me kaq kujtojn se e kann gjetë mnyrën per me i krijue paqen vëllaznore e gjytetse nder shqyptarë. Knej rrjedhin kërkesat, apelat, e kushtrimi i qitun prej disa fletorevet tona Mretit e Ministrive për të hjekunt e mësimit të besimit nder shkolla fillore, knej të lanut mas dore të që farë do shkasi, vlere a kontributi, qi mund i apin vendit, nierz të zot e me kompetencë, porse fetare, knej paragjykimet e pa themel se besimia priori nuk mund të trajtojë as mund tedukojë, por shka të prishë e të rrënojë etj, etj. 

E pra nierzt e shteteve tItalis e tjera shteteve e kombeve të gjytetnueme, qi pranojn per parim besimin në shtet, e jo vetun e lanë fare të lirë, si nAmerikë, por e njohin besimin a besimet zyrtarisht, si nItali, në Gjermani e tjera vende, këta po thomi, qysh se pranojn nder shkolla të veta mësimin e besimevet të nryshme, madje diku-diku e lypin edhe në bazë ligjore, këta sigurisht nuk e menojn punen si të naltpermendunt inteligjenta shqyptarë, të cillët nuk barin kurrfarë besimi në Shqypni,e kujtojn se pshtimi i Shqypnis asht të zhbimt e ç do besimi në vend tonë.

Tash ma, botnisht po dihet, se Bolshevikët e Rusis sistematikisht e me bajerak i kann shpallë luftë mendore e materiale çë do besimi e per parim e programatikisht duen me ngrehë e me perhapë ateizmin; po kje kush nder inteligjenta e nder shkrimtarë të fletorevet tona parimit të Bolshevizmit; na nuk kemi fjalë me të, as nuk kemi nevojë të polemizojm, pse ata vetit i dënon arsyeja e çë do nieri me mend në krye, ata i dënon kryesija e shtetit tona e ligja e çë do shteti tEuropës. Pra nuk mahet paqa gjytetse me ateizem, qi në fund të fundi sasht tjeter por Bolshevizmi në praktikë, as smbahet qetsija gjytetse tue e dermue shqyptarin në njatë shka ka ma per zemer, në besimin në nji Zot, prej të cillit dikojn niesit ma të sinqerta e ma bujaret per jeten nierzore, por, prap po e thomi, ket paqë të dishrueme kemi me e gjetë në gjytetnimin e vërtetë.


vijon

----------


## Labeati

Por ta shikjojm punen ma per safermi e në praktikë.

1. *Nder vende të gjytetnueme gjem, se paqa e perpjekjet miqsore ndermejte gjytetasvet të besimit të nryshem shprehen teoretikisht me fjalën tolerancë e mahen praktikisht, tue qitë në punë e tue zbatue parimet e tolerancës, d.m.th. tue durue shoqishoqin.* 

Njimen se fjala tolerancë, si thotë Ad. Harrack, asht ni fjalë mjaft e vrashtë per nierz të gjytetnuem: Toleranz ist eines intoleriertes Wort (Aus Wissenschaft und Leben I.. Giessen ,1911, 233.) , me gjith këta, shikjue nder parime të së vërtetës, nuk asht fjalë e pavend, e si motit ashtu nder ditë të sodit me shum arsye mund të përligjet. Edhe pernjimen, nji besim po nuk esht me i ra ndesh vetit e mu ba i pakenun, der torvatet nemose me e perligjë arsyetisht ekzistencën e vet, der të mbajë sadopak ndonji shejzë a thermi të së vërtetës, do ti gjegjë me nji jo Besojmës së nji tjetrit besim. Në ket veshtrim secilli besim per parim do ta majë intolerancën teoretike-dogmatike kundrejt besimevet tjera.

Nder të gjith elementat fetarë, qi kemi në vendin tonë, ku ma shum, ku ma pakë asht perpajnue mjaft thellë menimi se besimet i ka da Zoti, d.m.th. se të gjitha besimet, megjithse të kunderta, janë njinji të verteta. Në popull rrjedhë ky gabim prej padije sikurse sa e sa gabime tjera, qi duen luftue me dituni e me gjytetnim. 

Por indiferentizmi fetar nder inteligjenta, me sa të gjitha besimet mahen të vërteta si njeni-tjetri, më gitet shum ma i paarsyeshem, se ateizmi, i cilli dogri e mohon zotin. Ky nemose asht leal, shka mendon njata e thotë sinqerisht, nuk shtihet, sflet nji fjalë për nji tjeter, me sa aj, i cilli ndrron Zot per gjith rasë e per gjith gjurmë, per të cillin Zoti zemermirë e Zoti mizuer, Zoti me dije të pamarueme e zoti budall, Zoi i gjithpushtetshem e Zoti qolja e qoftja e nierzvet asht gjithnji, ky lloj nieri asht mësallë me dy faqe, e pse vetë asht faqezi, rrencak e i pandershem, mendon me perdorë Zotin per pluhun sysh e porsi kavi e mjet gënjimi e tradhtije (O. Zimmermann. Soll die Religion sein? ,Freiburg 1914, 14). 
Ka mu gjetë kush, me thanë, se intoleranca teoretike-dogamtike, qi mprojm, rrjedhë prej rrethi të vogël të njohtsive e prej zembres së ngushtë, qi kemi na të Hyllit por na u a kthejm dalë fjalen ktyne zotnive e u thomi, se dobsi e ligshti nuk asht qindresa nder parime e lealiteti, por paqindresa e indeferentizmi fetar, i cilli edhe gjytetnisht me shikjue, asht poshtersi e mungessë karakteri. Nji niei i ndershem do ta luftojë gabimin e rrenenm, të cillat në ndergjegjen tonë janë porsi dy kulshedra, të cillat u rrin per ball së vertetës e drejtis. E qe, sese permrena nesh veti prej veti nisë dyluftimi menduer e ndiesuer.

*Tashti, nji nieri i sinqertë nuk e mohon as per jashta kundershtimin, qi ndien per gabimin e rrenen, prandej nuk ka si i thotë marshalla së keqes e gabimit me të menueme, per pa fye edhe randë ligjen e moralit, qi asht karakteri, ndergjegja e arsyeja.* Na nuk do të durojm, qi e zeza të thirret e bardhë, e shtremta të mahet e ndrejtë, paudhsija per drejtsi, terri per dritë etj, prandej e kemi me detyrë mos me pranue as mos me iu perulë kurr së keqes; porse në ket luftim, nji nieri sikush perdore mjete e mnyrë të deja per nji turtë, as sban kurr qi e drejta të mprohet me rrena, ndersa me të shame e me poshtnime, vertetsija me shpifje e paudhsi, nji ideal aq i naltë, si asht religjioni, të mahet e të ngadhnjejë neper të shame, fjalë të poshtme e tjera mnyrë të padeja.

Çë do nieri e ka detyrë ta ndjekë ndergjegjen e vet tinformueme mirë, veçse në ndjekje e në mprojtje të persekucjonit të vet, do të ket per zemer të verteteten e jo poshtnimin e shoqit, namin e vet, nemuzin e damit etj, etj.
Shteti jonë ka xanë e man porsi trazuesin e qetsis gjytetse e shtetnore nji kedo, qi qet pishat e kallë anmiqsi nder elementa fetar të nryshëm.


*2. Sa mprojm intolerancën teoretike-dogmatike, aq jemi per tolerancën praktike-gjytetse.* *Mas këtij parimi do të dijm me da punët prej personavet, gabimet e ata qi gabojn.* 

Na do ta dnojm rrenen e gabimin, por vetjet gabuese do ti ndjekim me dashtni të sinqertë e me nderim. Kjo detyrë themelohet në ligjen e moralit të pergjithtë, a ma mirë me thanë, në natyrë të nierit, masn së cillës na veti prej veti shtyhemi me njohtë disa tagre nder tjerë (nderimi), me ndie të mirën e të keqen e tyne (dashtnija). Kjo ligjë natyre në nji nieri të gjytetnuem asht e zhvillueme në ma të nalten shkallë. Pra vetë ligja e natyrës na mëson me e dashtë e me nderue nji nieri çë do besimi të jet; me kulturë e gjytetnim kjo dashtni mund të mërrijë mu kapë deri në shkallën heroike.

Ket nderim e ket dashtni per nierz, pa nryshim besimi, nji kristjan e ka per ideal, si e shofim b.f. nder smuetore, ku motrat e dashtnis u sherbejn njinji të gjith të smuetve; nji per nji ndodhë nder të gerbulun, ku fretent, pa kursye jeten as fare, u sherbejn të prekunvet prej soje, me gjithë se nuk janë nji besim me ta. 

E jo vetun asht nji ideal, por per nji kristjan asht edhe nji detyrë e randë të shkojë mirë me nierzt e besimevet tjera, aq sa, nuk asht mireme Zotin, nji kristjan, i cilli man të keq me këdo tjeter që farë do besimi. Qe se shka dishmon nji protestant (Dr. Pfaunküche, Frankfurter Zeitung Kallnduer 1926 N.29.30.) mbi ket punë: Kisha katolike tue pasë ba fort me vend nji nryshim ndermjet intolerancës dogamtike e tolerancës gjytetse, ka gjetë udhen praktike e mnyrën e mjaftueshme perme shkue motin në paqë nierzt e besimevet të nryshme.
Skemi të drejtë ta perbuzim persuazjonin e kurrkuj as sdo ti perbuzim vetjet, qi nryshojn prej nesh me perzuacjone e me besim, mu ma teper do të ndiejm per taposi per nji vëlla. Kjo tolerancë nuk ndalet këtu. Edhe athere kur shoqi e ka gabim hin sherrija e vullnesa ekeqe, as athere nuk do të mungojë dashtnija, pse de internis, mbi ndergjegje ska hat nieri, por vetun Zotit do ti lehet me gjykue. Kush don me kenë durue do të dije edhe me durue, e na qi lypim tolerancë do të dijm me tolerue tjerët. Kjo mnryë rrnese shoq me shoq asht nji virtyt shoqnuer fort i naltë e vin sa të gjitha tjerat virtyte shoqnore, pse tregon e nekupton burrnin, zemren e mirë, zotsin vetjake, madhnin shpirtnore e tjera të mira nierzore të pashoqe.
Sikurse pra intoleranca teorike-dogmatike pshtetet në vertetsi, ashtu toleranca gjytetse e praktike do të pshtetet në dashtni.

*3. Po ka edhe nji tjeter mnyrë se si mund rrnojn në paqë nierz me besime të nryshme, e kjo asht toleranca shtetnore-politike.* 

Kjo nuk i perket drejtpërdrejti nënshtetasvet, siu perket toleranca gjytetse, por asht fill punë e shtetit e ligjvet shtetnore. Kundrejtë njia shum besimevet, shteti në mnyrë tarsyeshme cakton praktikisht mnyren e rrnesës e përpjekjet me to në tri mnyrë: ja ua njehë organizimin si e kann e u ep fuqi ligjore, ja ua kufizon neper mjet të nji marrveshjes a të konkordati, ase sjelljet, e mnyren e rrnesës së besimtarvet të nryshem i man porsi doke të vendit e len të vijojn mu majtë. Kjo tolerancë mund të mërrijë deri paritetase në barazimin a kundrimin e paanshem të besimevet prej ane të shteti. Shumherë edhe nder shtet, të gjytetnueme, ku pariteti i besimevet asht në parim, praktikisht i mahet krahia salvohet msheftas njeni besim a tjetri, e këta ndodhe prej nryshimit të vetjeve qi e kann ligjen në dorë, si janë deputett, ministrat e tjerët zyrtarë të naltë.

*Shteti shqyptar u deklarue afetar, per me muejtë kështu me shue e me fikë anmiqsit e kundershtimet, qi do të kishin bijtë, po tishte deklarue per njenin besim a per tjetrin. Porse shteti jonë, tue u deklarue afetar, nuk u deklarue ateist, si gabueshem kann muejtë me kujtue disa, por me kaq diftoi se nderon të gjitha persuazjonet fetare të myslimanvet edhe të kristjanvet, e perpara shteti nuk ka preferencë as njeni besim as tjetri,pse shteti asht afetar d.m.th. i paanshem kundrejt besimvet.*

*Hylli i Dritës. 
Nr. VI. 1930*

----------


## DriniM

Anton HARAPI, Botuar më 1933

Nierzt e sotçëm - të zotët a të pa zotsi, si do kjoshin - janë në prendim. Po a mund e dijm nopak vlerën e zotsin e nierzvet të nesërm, të cillvet ka m'u ra. mbi krye kjo shpi e madhe, qi asht Shqypnija? Ata, të cillët nesër kan me kenë dinami i jetës shqyptare, a kan me i pasë në veti ato cillsi e at energi, qi u përket me pasë! Thue se do të mund e qesin shqyptarin prej rrymës asimiluese e pedante në të cillën regton sod, e do të mund e venë në at shkallë, qi vetë të mendojë, vetë të punojë, e kso dore, tue e shti në shpirt kulturën botnore, të përftojë cikullime të reja jete ideale e praktike, prej kahë të dikoje kultura e re shqyptare?
Kundrejt këtyne pvetjevet gjindemi porsi para nji problemi, jo vetun të pashvilluem, por ende të pa paraqitun si duhet, Ignoramus!
Der mos të parashtrohet kjartë e mos të vendohet mirë çashtja e trajtimit të breznis së re, nuk kemi si i parashohim nierzt e nesërm, nuk mund t'apim nji gjykim të themeluem mbi problemin e madh, qi asht fati i Shqypnis.
Dy sidomos janë faktorët e trajtimit të breznis: ambjenti shoqnuer d.m.th. tregimet e frymzimet e përditshme mbrenda të cillavet valltojm, e shkolla edukuese.
Nuk duem të jemi pesimista; asht kundra natyrës sonë të shartojm zi, vetun duem të prekum me dorë e të kjajm me lot gjaku varret, qi e cenojn'e egzistencen e fatbardhsin tonë.
Ankojm për krizin financjar e ekonomik, qi ka marrë në të tanë botën, por ma arsye kemi të ankojm për krizin moral të vehtjevet e të shumicës; jetojn në nji kohë, qi të merr malli me ndeshë në nji nieri si kush, në të cillin idea e definicjoni i moralit e i nderës të ketë shprehjen e vet reale të njimendt. Sod nuk don me dijt kush si je, por si dukesh e si paraqitesh. Po duem me thanë, na, me të gjitha reklamet e katikulet e modës, gjindemi në nji ambjent shoqnuer aq të dobtë, sa me të vojtë mendja se kultura e përparimi janë ma fort për shkatrrim e rrenim, se për trajtim e përmirsim të jetës nierzore.
Kjo rrymë dërmuese në botë, e ka ba reperkursjonin e vet edhe në Shqypni. N' at mëndyrë si muerem akraballekun e hypokrisin prej zotnimit të orjentit, edhe po e zbatojm me ma të madhen mjeshtri, tue e vu per system, ashtu prej Europe xum shum sherri, prej të cillavet duel e muer dhen korrupcjoni, njaj perbindsh, qi s'po len kend as vend pa flligë. Ndera e vlera e nji nierit botnisht po matet mbas këtij parimi: lum kush mundet, e mjerë kush s'din... me vjedhë, me kenë i pa besë, i pa ndërgjegje.
Po kjo e vërtetë fjala e të moçmit, se shka len prej mice gjuen mi çë farë nierzsh, thue do të dalin prej këtij ambjentit shoqnuer, në të cillin, jo vlera e zotsija morale e ditunore, por "rushati" e "nen-dora" jane timoni i jetës?
Kjo rrymë e shikjueme në pikpamje vehtjake, ditunore e kombtare, ka shum giase se do të na apin nierz të pazotsi, individualista- ekstrem e atdhetarë reklamista, me kene të pakët e me dukë të madhe.
At herë e dijm shqyptarin të trajtuem porsi vehtje, kur aj të bahet i zoti t' a krijojë iden, e, me fuqi të veta, t'i apë jetë e t'a realizojë.
Trajtimi verte shoqnuer në nji nieri, ban qi aj të ndiej ma fort për tjerë se për veti, t'i kuptojë kjartë e mirë relacjonet e jetës, të jet i zoti me e dhanë kontributin, qi kolektiviteti ka tagër të kerkojë prej si, as mos të kursejë gja per ket punë, por ideali e ndera e tij të jetë "flija per tjerë".
Trajtimi kombtar asht vijimi e plotsimi i trajtimit vehtjak e shoqnuer: shqyptari, shqyptar i vertetë, asht nji vehtje e kryeme, nji gjymtyrë e aftë e e dejë shoqnije,e cilla në mend e në zemër, derptue prej hijeshije t'atij ideali të endun e të ravizuem me doke, me histori, me giuhë, me natyrë e interese të gjith atyne nierzvet, të cillët, porsi aj e mbajn vetin të vllaznuem, e nji mendimi janë të lidhun me i vue sbashku nevojtë e jetës; kjo vehtje, kështu e prekun, e gati si me thanë e harlisun prej këtyne ndiesivet, në fjalë e në punë, ballafaqe e në shpirt të vet, per mbas Zotit, nuk ka kënd as send ma per zember se fatbardhsin e kombit.
Nierzt e sotçëm janë ata si janë; nuk kemi si u a presim kryet per me u vu tjetër, pse rrin e vertetë fjala: qeni plak gjuetar nuk bahet.
Realizimin e trajtimit shqyptar do t'a fillojm me shkollën edukuese. Nder ne kultura materjale po i shkon shum para kulturës shpirtnore. Per të gjitha egzigencat e jetës kemi hapë lamije të reja edhe kemi ba hapa vigajsh: asht punë e mirë fort të çilen rrugë e të hiqet ajo hije deke, monotonia e përmotshme ndër krahina e vise shqyptare, tregtis e industris duhet t'i apim ma të madhin shkas, pse po s'patëm gji në bark, as met s'mund i kemi në vend; t'i shfrytsojm fuqit e pasunit qi nana natyrë na i ka ruejtë në prehen të tokvet, ndër rrymë t'ujnavet e ndër blerime të malevet; t'a përmirsojm gjejen e rrnesen e popullit me rregullim e administratë të mirë; t'a shtojm edhe numrin e inteligentavet me studenta universitarë, shkurt të punojm e të bajmë si ndër vende të qytetnueme.
Ndër të gjitha këto mëndyrë i ndimohet popullit të mkamet, porse gjith kjo ndimë asht, si me thanë, e jashtme; sado t'i apim popullit bukë e pun, po s' e bam edhe të zon e vetit, mos me pasë nevojën e tjetërkuj, nuk i kemi ndimue sa duhet; per nji shkak a per nji tjetër ndima e jashtme mund të prajë, e aj at herë do të gjindet keq. Me sa, po krijuem në gji të popullit fuqi mendore e morale në vështrim të njimendt, po përftuem nierz vërte të zotët e mendimit e të punës, popullit i kemi dhanë visare të pashpikshme; po i ra edhe m'u gjetë ngusht, aj, me fuqi të veta, ka me kenë i zoti, prej asgjaje, si i thone nji fjalës- me e krijue ata shka i duhet.

----------


## puroshkodran

*“Pse pranova me u bâ Regjent”*



Njerëzit e mëdhenj mbeten gjithmonë “dritë” që “ndriçojnë” mendjen tonë, shpirtin tonë edhe pse njerëzit e “vegjël” sulen kundër tyre nga smira e xhelozia për t’i hedhur në humnerën e harresës. Ata mbeten idealistë të vërtetë që na ftojnë të shkelim nëpër kalldrëme rrugësh për të përftuar mendimin dhe historinë e çdo populli, të çdo njërit prej nesh. Një “dritë” ishte dhe është Át Anton Harapi
bashkë me brezin e tij “ndriçues” e udhëheqës nëpër rrugët e pashkelura asnjëherë. 

Edhe pse ishin “dritë” dhe “ndriçues” ranë nën mëninë e “errësirës”, ata bashkë me nxënësit e tyre, sepse jetuan dhe vepruan për një Shqipëri ndryshe nga ajo që erdhi më vonë. Jeta dhe shkrimet e tyre na ndriçojnë sot si asnjëherë tjetër ne që kemi nevojë për mendimin e tyre përgjatë rrugëtimit tonë, sepse sot jetojmë simbas opinioneve e jo simbas idealeve. Ja, pse njerëzit e mëdhenj na nevojiten për të na drejtuar përgjatë ecjes tonë, në formimin e mendësisë dhe të idealeve tona, në organizimin e jetës vetiake e shoqërore.

Mbas rënies së komunizmit në Shqipëri, filluan të rivlersohen ato personalitete që kishin bërë gjithçka, derdhur mund dhe djersë, dije dhe kulturë, jetë e sakrifica për zhvillimin mendor dhe moral të popullit shqiptar. Fatkeqësisht në Shqipërinë tonë të atyre kohëve ndodhën gjëra nga më të çuditshme e antagoniste mes tyre. Nën udhëheqjen e ideologjisë komuniste shumë nga këta personalitete u gjykuan si tradhëtar, regresista dhe antishqiptarë, që kishin punuar jo për interesat e vendit të tyre por për interesa të huaja. Njëri ndër këta personalitete ishte edhe Át Anton Harapit që i ra fati i zi të shihej si i tillë, e madje e pagoi me jetën e vet.

Fati i tij qe me të vertetë tragjik, sikurse edhe koha postharapiane u bë me të vertetë tragjike dhe e pamëshirshme për dijetarin Françeskan, e hodhi pa mëshirë me atë kryeneçësinë mizore në limbin e harreses bashkë me idealet e shenjta të tij të parealizuara. I njëjti fat pothuajse po i ndodh edhe sot këtij shkrimtari, prozatori e publicisti pse duke e quajtur se “asht marrë më uratë e me ungjill” po thonë se veprat e tij nuk kanë shumë vlerë letrare, gjuhësore, etj. Prandaj është detyrë e studiuesve, letrarve të sotëm që ta paraqesin këtë ikonë të madhe të kulturës shqiptare para publikut shqiptar.

Janë botuar tani kohët e fundit veprat e tij ato më kryesoret, siç ishin “Vlera Shpirtërore”, “Andrra e Prêtashit”, “Valë mbi Valë”, proza e tij, etj. Është zgjuar një interes për shkrimet e tij por jo ashtu siç duhet.

Jeta e Át Anton Harapit është e lidhur ngusht me zhvillimin dhe përparimin e popullit shqiptar, ku pati kaluar nëpër faza të ndryshme, nëpër ato më të rëndësishmet të formimit të shtetit shqiptar. Duke u nisur nga misioni i tij si Françeskan për Fe e Atdhe, ai e mishëroi këtë ideal, duke e bërë motivin kryesor të jetës së tij. Ja, ku i gjejmë edhe arsyet e kavijet e verteta për pjesëmarrjen e tij në jetën politike e shoqërore të asaj kohe. E gjithë analiza që mund ti bëjmë veprimtarisë së tij si françeskan dhe si atdhetar do të ishte shumë e gjatë për një shkrim të tillë. Ne do të përqendrohemi te pjesëmarrja e tij në jetën politike në “Këshillin e Naltë të Regjencës” ku ai ishte njëri ndër katër antarët e tij, si përfaqësues i katolikëve. 

Të gjitha citimet e mëposhtme do t’i marrim nga revista “Hylli i Dritës”, kallnduer 1944 vjeti XX. fq. 5-12.

*“Keqkuptime” mbi pjesmarrjen e Harapit në Këshillin e Regjencës*

Është folur, shpërfolur e prrallisur me tonet nga më të ndryshme kjo pjesëmarrje e tij në këtë qeveri të përkohshme. Është kritikuar ashpër Át Harapi, siç e quan ai vet për këtë akt sakrifice që e ka shtyrë të hyjë shnë këtë keshill si Regjent, nga rrethe të ndryshme intelektuale. Është konsideruar kjo pjesëmarrje madje si një akt tradhtie, ose një perzierje e kotë në politikë, ose më keq, si një akt i tij me ambicje dhe me një dëshirë eskluzivisht personale. Por ka pasur edhe nga ata studiues e intelektualë të ndershëm që e kanë vlerësuar këtë pjesëmarrje të Át Antonit në politikë, bile e kanë konsideruar të nevojshme e humane. Këtu më poshtë do të mundohemi të hedhim dritë mbi pjesëmarrjen e tij në Regjencë duke u nisur nga “Fjalimi” që vetë Át Anton Harapi mbajti si antar i Këshllit të Naltë më datë 13-01-1944 të botuar në revistën “Hylli i Dritës”, kallnduer 1944 vjeti XX. Fq. 5-12. Në këtë fjalim mund të gjejmë përgjigje për të gjithë “shpërfolsit, kritikuesit, kundërshtuesit”, e tij, pra për ata që nuk e kuptuan arsyen e vertetë që e shtyu Át Antonin të merrte pjesë në Këshillin e Naltë të Regjencës. Ne mendojmë, pa i mbajtur anën asnjërit, se pjesëmarrja e Át Anton Harapit në Këshillin e
Regjencës në atë kohë të vështirë që po kalonte Shqipëria ishte akti më sublim që një njeri mund t’i dhuronte vendit të tij.

*Eprorët i japin leje*

Në atë periudhë trazirash e pasigurish, nën trysninë e një gjendeje kaotike, gjermanët vendosën që të krijonin një Këshill ku do të merrnin pjesë nga një përfaqësues i Feve në Shqipëri. Në këtë këshill u zgjodhën Lef Nosi, Mit’hat Frashëri, Maliq Bushati, Át Anton Harapi. Të tre të parët e kishin pranuar detyrën, ndërsa për Át Anton Harpin duhej leja e Eprorve të tij. Si bir i Shën Françeskut i veshur me zhgun e i ngjeshur me konop ai nuk mund të pranonte këtë detyrë pa lejen e eprorëve të tij. Për këtë arsye asamblea kombëtare i bëri një telegram Selisë së Shenjtë duke i kërkuar që ti jepte leje Át Harapit që të marrë pjesë në këtë Këshill të përkohshëm. Selia e Shenjtë ia dha lejen Padër Antonit që të merrte pjesë dhe të ishte antar i Këshillit të Regjencës, si përfaqësues i katolikëve. Për dhënien e lejes ekzistojnë dokumente origjinale në Arkivin Françeskan në Shkodër, si dhe në Arkivin e Kuries Gjenerale në Romë. 

Në “Hyllin e Dritës” është e botuar kërkesa italisht drejtuar Selisë së Shenjtë nga Asamblea Kombëtare. Siç konstatuam nga dokumentet Át Anton Harapi nuk veproi me iniciativën e tij, ose siç mendohet në krye të vet, për te realizuar ambicjet e tij personale, ose qëllime personale. Qëllimi i vetëm i Át Anton Harapit mbasi mori pëlqimin prej eprorëve të vet ishte zhvillimi kulturor, moral, shoqëror e politik i Shqipërisë.

Më tej në këtë të përkohshme botohet fjalimi i P. Anton Harapit, O.F.M. të mbajtur pëprara Parlamentit me rastin e betimit si Regjent. Përpara se të kalojmë në analizimin e fjalimit të tij, duhet të vëmë në dijeni lexuesit se ky program që parashtron Át Anton Harapi para parlamentarëve në Tiranë ishte krejt programi i veprimtarisë së tij 30 vjeçare. Dhe këtë e vërtetojmë nëse lexojmë shkrimet e tij, dhe sidomos nëse shfletojmë revistën “Hylli i Dritës” të viteve ‘30, ku nëpër faqet e saj gjejmë shumë shkrime të Át Antonit si një bashkëpuntor i rregullt i kësaj të përkohshme, që për disa vite ishte edhe drejtues i saj.

*Kushtrim për me dalë nga lufta civile*

Në atë kohë të turbullt dhe të vështirë që po kalonte Shqipëria, vendi ishte pothuajse në një anarki të plotë. Ja dhe kushtrimi i Át Anton Harapit për paqe, dashuri e vëllazëri mes njëri tjetrit:* “Kushtrim, djalëri; kushtrim, burra të pjekun; qytetas e katundarë kushtrim, Shqiptarë, të çdo krahine, të çdo besimi a shkalle shoqnore! Lëshoni, armët, pash Zotin, pse mjaft gjak asht derdhun, mjaft shëmtim asht ba, mjaft futa e zezë asht vû. Ja, se mija dyerësh u mbyllën me ferrë, qinda e qinda votrash mbeten shkret e qyqja po këndon mbi trojet shqiptare. Ndigjoni gjamët e nanavet, njehsoni lotët e bijavet shqiptare, shikoni atë hije vdekjeje qi asht shtri mbi familjet t’ona. Kundroni se si po humbasim si komb e si shtet dhe, po nuk patet mende me u kujtue, të keni së paku zemër me ndie”.

Át Harapi: Marr pjesë në Regjencë “pse nuk mujta t’a shoh Shqipnín n’anarki”.*

Pikësëparit, Át Antoni për të larguar çdo hije dyshimi për zgjedhjen e tij që kishte
bërë, thotë:*“Më rrenë mendja se nuk ka zog shqiptari, qi të mendojë se unë e mora këtë barrë për kolltuk, për interesë a për ndonji intrigë”*, - por shton përseri -*“Ja arsyeja për të cilen pranova të marr pjesë n’auktoritetin shqiptar: pse nuk mujta t’a shoh Shqipnin n’anarki. Në këtë kohë dhe ndër këto rrethana, për ne Shqiptarët anarkija asht nji turp dhe nji delikt: po, turp asht të ngatërrohemi shoq me shoq dhe vetë të krijojmë Babylonin shqiptare, pa qenë të zotët t’i a gjejmë fijën lamshit; delikt asht në ketë moment kaq kritik për botën mbarë të vejmë për ideal vllavrasjën, përmbysjen e katundeve, humbjen e gjas dhe shkatërrimin e familjevet… Pra m’u dhimbt populli e m’u dhimbt Shqipnija”.* Më këtë premisë që në fillim Át Anton Harapin largon çdo hije dyshimi për vendimin që kishte marrë që të bëhet Regjent, pra jo një përzierje e kotë në politikë, jo për interesa personale a për kolltuk por, si një akt fisnikerie, dashurie e sakrifice ndaj atdheut. Duke u nisur nga pohimet e tij për detyrën që kishte pranuar, si mision i kishte vënë vetës:*“të përpiqemi me të gjitha fuqitë për t’a pakësue mjerimin dhe shëmtimin shqiptar”.*

Kjo detyrë që mori mbi veti Padër Antoni i solli jo pak vështirësi e armiq, sepse në muajt e parë të detyrës ai i shpëtoi një atentati që komunistët kishin përgatit ndaj tij. Kësaj rruge që i kishte hyrë dhe se ku do të përfundonte e dinte Padër Antoni dhe ishte i vetëdijshëm për të gjitha pasojat që do ti vinin, por deshi më shumë Shqipërinë se vetveten. Me të vërtetë Shqipëria po jetonte një kohë shumë të vështirë, dhe përveç luftës ekzistonin fraksione, ndarje e përçarje të brendshme që për hir të ideve personale shkatonin çrregullime dhe përçarje mes shqiptarëve, duke shkuar deri në eliminime fizike të kundërshtarve. Kjo ishte një gjë e trishtë për atë kohë, ku vihej në dukje shpirti individual i këtyre njerëzve përpara të mirës së përbashkët.

Duke vazhduar më tej hulumtimin në fjalimin Át Anton Harapit dalin përpara edhe arsye të tjera në angazhimin e tij publik në qeverinë e përkohshme. Duke vënë në rrezik prestigjinin personal për të mirë të atdheut, ose siç e quan ai: “se sa me rrezikue vehten për çashtjen e përbashkët. Anishka– thashë – rroftë populli edhe pa mue, rroftë Shqipnija”. Nga ky angazhim për të mirë të atdheut dhe për të nxjerrë Shqipërinë prej një anarkije vëllavrasëse, Át Harapi kaloi prej rrafshit idealistik në atë praktik, duke sakrifikuar ide e pikëpamje personale për të mirën e kombit. Në këtë akt të guximshëm të Át Antonit bashkohen idealet kristiane me ato njerëzore në mbrojtje të njeriut dhe të drejtave të tij.

*Një fjalë edhe për komunistët*

Gjatë fjalimit ai u drejtohet edhe komunistëve që në atë kohë kishin fituar shumë terren nën petkun e atdhetarizmit. Ja, se çfarë u shkruan atyre:

*“Edhe komunistave due t’u a tham nji fjalë, por kjartë e shkurt. Unë jam i bindun se pak janë ata Shqiptar, të cilët vërte e kuptojnë doktrinën komuniste, por, tashma të gjithë po e shohin dhe po e njohin organizatën dhe veprën komuniste në Shqipní. Kjo asht vertetë, e kjo don me thanë se gadi të gjithë komunistat shqiptar veprojnë me krye në thesë pa dijtë shka bajnë dhe për shka veprojnë. Por, po thonë se e kanë për Shqipní, e vetëm për Shqipní. Unë due t’u besoj, por ky dallim midis doktrines komuniste e vepres komuniste me formen kombëtare – sikurse i kam ndigjue unë vetë tue dishmue organizatoret komunista – mue më ban me dyshue për sinçeritetin e kësaj rryme shqiptare: pse, vallë, komunistat veshen e ngjeshen me zellin atdhetar, kurse atyne mbi të gjitha u intereson doktrina dhe jo atdheu? Masat terroristike, mandej, vllavrasja, lidhnija e ngushtë deri në dependencë të plotë prej dorës së huej, dhe përdorimi i çdo mjeti për qellim nuk i lanë vend dyshimit. More, me kobure në gjoks nuk bahet kush vlla, as shoq, por skllav, ja mizuer apo hypokrit. Gjithmonë tue rrenue nuk ndertohet”.*

E kjo që pat thënë Pader Anton Harapi mbi komunistat u vërtetua plotësisht: ishte një profeci. Me ardhjen e tyre në krye të shtetit shqiptar, lëvizjen e parë që bënë sa erdhën në pushtet, ishte eliminimi i kundërshtarëve dhe sakrifikmi i Shqipërisë për doktrinën e tyre. Shqipëria nën drejtimin e organizimin e tyre po fillonte një kalavar të ri pesëdhjetëvjeçar.

*Analizë e gjendjes politike e shoqërore*
Vazhdon përsëri Át Antoni duke ftuar pjesëmarrësit që dëgjonin fjalimin e tij, të kinin kujdes për rrezikun që mund të jetë nëse vihemi në krah të njërit apo tjetrit, sepse:*“e vetmja rrugë shpëtimi asht, të ruhemi, mos të marrim ndonji shtjelëm andej a këndej, prej njenit a prej tjetrit, dhe të bahemi të paqenun; të hupim pa shenjë e pa dukë”.* Pra, një bashkim i të gjithëve nën një ideal per mirëqenien e Shqipërisë.

Ndërsa në lidhje me politikën e brendëshme ai veçon të metat e saj që i përmbledh në tre pika: *“1. Disorjentimi ynë; 2. Demoralizimi ynë; 3. Reaksioni nacjonalist, aq për tu lëvdue në moshën e re, filloi me të vertetë me një ideal, por mjerisht degjeneroi në pasjon”.* Janë këto tri plagë që Át Anton Harapi i vë në pah, për të gjetur mbasandej rrugën e daljes, zgjidhjen e problemeve e daljen prej tyre.

Thamë më lart se vendi në vitin 1944 ishte pothuajse në një anarki të plotë, kjo për dy arsye: e para se Shqipëria për gati pesë vjet ishte e pushtuar; e dyta se edhe brenda jetës politike e kulturore shqiptare egzistonin rryma të ndryshme me ide të kundërta në lidhje me formën, drejtimin, dhe si do të qeverisej shtetit shqiptar mbas lufte. Edhe këtyre Át Antoni u drejtohet:*“Rymët e soçme po bajnë nji gabim të randë: ato po ndërlikojnë rendin ndër idé dhe ndër punë”.* Me çka pamë deri tani shohim se analiza që Át Harapi i bën gjendjes së Shqipërisë së asaj kohe ishte me vend dhe e drejtë. Për këtë lypej kohë dhe mund, sakrifikim idesh, mohime dhe sakrifica personale për të krijuar një jetë te re simbas idealeve ku si arritje është e mira e përbashkët e liria personale e individuale e çdo njërit. Këtë kërkonte sociologu dhe konferencieri Át Anton Harapi për të vënë vendin në binar të drejtë, në rrugën e progresit dhe të zhvillimit.

*Hartimi i programit politik për të ardhmen*
Tani të kalojmë te hartimi i programit që parashtroi Françeskani për rimkëmbjen morale, kulturore, shoqnore e ekonomike të popullit shqiptar. Ai këtë program e parashtron pak a shumë në tre rende, që kanë vlerën e tyre edhe sot e gjithë ditën.

Qe, tre pikat e programit të tij: *1. “T’a krijojmë nji fuqi morale në Shqipni… lypet t’a rindertojmë ndërgjegjen t’onë vehtjake dhe kolektive”. 2. “T’a krijojmë fuqinë shtetnore me nji mobilizim shpirtnor dhe trupuer, me nji dishiplinë të shtërngueshme dhe me nji organizim të vërtetë”. 3. “Të gjitha këto çohen në vend dhe plotësohen me nji fjalë dhe me nji vepër të vetme: të sakrifikohemi. Mjaft kemi sakrifikue të tjerët; sot t’i a nisim nga vehtja e jonë. Ju atdhetarë, qi levdoheni se bani vdekjen për Shqipní, të jeni të zotët të sakrifikoni pikëpamjet dhe pasjonet, rrymët dhe idét, oportunitetin dhe komoditetin vehtjak, po deshët t’i shpëtojmë rrezikut që na rrin mbi krye”.* Jo vetëm kaq. *“Ky asht imperativi i ditës për të gjithë ata, qi ndiejnë përmbrenda si njerëz dhe si shqiptar. Shpëtimi i çashtjes së përbashkët asht bashkimi, por nuk kemi si të bashkohemi deri sa të mbajë seicili të vetën. Ase kemi sakrifikue pikëpamjet t’ona, ase do të sakrifikojmë Shqipnín. Kjo asht sakrifica shpirtnore e vetmja për t’i a mrrijtë qellimit”.*

Të ruhemi thotë ati françeskan dhe të mos kujtojë kush se *“e ban Shqipín Hajmalí apo privativë të vetën”.* Edhe pse kanë kaluar tashmë më shumë se gjashtëdhjetë vjet që nga ky apel i Pader Antonit, besoj se janë aktuale edhe sot e gjithë ditën keto fjalë të tij për të gjithë ata shqiptar vullnetmirë që e duan dhe dëshirojnë me të gjitha mjetet të mirën e Shqipërisë.

Me shpirt e zemër në dorë i zhveshur prej gjithçkaje nga çdo paragjykim, i frymzuar nga ideale të larta u drejtohet të gjithë shqiptarve: *“Sod qi jemi më kuti të përmbysemi me t’eger e me të butë, në ketë përmbytje të fundit, për ne nuk do të ketë germanofila, anglofila, italofila: s’ka njerëz të djeshëm e të nesërm, sot do të jemi shqiptarë e vetëm shqiptarë, të zott të çveshemi e të harrojmë gjithshkafën, vetëm e vetëm për të shpëtue komb, shtet e popull. Urrah të bashkohemi, se mbaruem; të prajnë fjalët e arsyetimet. T’a bajmë monumentin kombëtar: bashkimin e shqiptarve”.* Kjo qe deshira, - testamenti i fundit nëse mund ta quajmë kështu që na la Át Anton Harapi: bashkimi i shqiptarëve.

Për hir të së vërtetës duhet thënë e nuk duhet heshtur se krejt krijimtaria e këtij atdhetari ka pasë si qëllim të vetëm lartësimin e formimin mendor, moral, shpirtëror, politik e shoqëror të popullit shqiptar. Nga ky qëllim që ishte kthyer në një formë jete modus vivendi në shpirtin e mendjen e këtij françeskani, mund të kuptohet pjesëmarrja e tij në jetën politike në Shqipëri në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore.

*Fati i tij tragjik*

Fjalët e tij nuk mbetën thjesht ide të bukura të shkruar nëpër copa letrash dhe të shpallura para njerëzve, ose të botuara në të përkohshme. Ai besonte në ato që shkruante, sepse kishte orientuar krejt jetën e tij në shërbim të idealeve të larta fisnikërie e atdhedashurie. Ai u kthye në Shqipëri, edhe pse ishte këshilluar nga miqtë e tij të mos kthehej se të parin që do të vrasin komunistët do të ishte ai. Por, Át Antoni duke qenë njeri i drejtë dhe që kishte punuar gjithmonë sipas programit të Françeskanëve, që nuk e kishin braktisur kurrë vendin e tyre edhe në momentet më tragjike e të vështira, thotë: *“Unë kam punue gjithmonë për të mirën e popullit tem, i kam dhurue krejt jeten teme, edhe nëse më duhet ta jap jeten për Shqipní, unë e jap”.*

Një muaj para së të përfundonte lufta ai u kthye nga Austria, e dha jetën për Fe e për Atdhe. U arrestua në Dukagjin nga komunistët bashkë me dy regjentët Lef Nosin e Maliq Bushatin që i kishte marrë me vete për t’i mbrojtur. Pushkatohet në Tiranë më datën 15 shkurt 1945 së bashku me dy pjestarët e tjerë të Regjencës. Fatkeqësisht ende sot nuk i dihet vendi i varrimit, e si rrjedhojë nuk i janë gjetur as eshtrat për t’i bërë nderimet e duhura këtij burri të nderuar që lindi Shkodra dhe Shqipëria.

Edhe pse kanë kaluar shumë vite nga martirizimi i tij, ne sot kemi çfarë të marrim nga Frati ynë. Zëri i tij kumbon bindshëm për të nderuar Shqipërinë. Idetë e tij për rimkëmbjen e popullit shqiptar janë aktuale dhe të nevojshme sot e përherë, d.m.th. të sakrifikohemi për të mirën e përbashkët të pupullit shqiptar. Të krijojmë një forcë morale dhe një kulturë të fortë për zhvillimin mendor, moral e organizimin politik të shqiptarëve. T’i lëmë menjëanë interesat vetiake dhe klanore e ta ndërtojmë ndërgjegjen dhe shpirtin e popullit shqiptar. Kësisoj jetojmë ashtu siç duhet të tashmen e ndërtojmë në themele të sigurta të ardhmen.

At Vitor Dema
Milosao


*FOTO:
1-Instituti i studimeve shqiptare, Tiranë 1942
Ne foto të ulur në tavolinë janë: në krye nga e majta: Vangjel Koça, Aleksander Xhuvani, Anton Paluca, Át Anton Harapi, Xhevat Korça, Mustafa Merlika Kruja, Ernest Koliqi, Dhimiter Berati, Át Giuseppe Valentitni, Karl Gurakuqi, Ekrem Vlora, Nicola La Russo e Dom Lazer Shantoja.
2-Át Anton Harapi, Lef Nosi, Maliq Bushati para gjyqit ushtarak, Tiranë 1945, pak ditë para pushkatimi*

.

----------


## OROSHI

Asht me te vertete elita e kombit shqiptar!
Shum patriot dhe i zgjuar!

----------


## Brari

kush mundet me na e sjelle fjalimin e famshem ne shkoder te pater anton arapit ne ceremonine  e percjelljes se eshtnave te cerciz topullit e muco Qullit per gjinokaster..


fillon me fjalet... ndalnju burra...



At Anton Harapi (1888-1946) 

“A e dini se çdo ndertese i vihen temelet n’dhe? Edhe pse n’varr, ne hijshem duhet t’jemi gurt e temelit t’njiasaj binaje t’cillin sot e quajm Shqypni”  At Anton Harapi (1888-1946) 


Nju Jork, 3 shtator 2003 / Nga Klajd KAPINOVA 


Një sqarim i “vogël” për lexuesit shqiptarë 

Kam lexuar para disa kohe me një kujdes të veçantë një shkrim kuptimplotë të publicistit të mirënjohur z. Mergim Korça, në gazetën shqiptaro-amerikane “Illyria” në Manhattan Neë York. 

Ju përgëzoj i dashur bashkëatdhetar, që jeni shumë i shqetësuar për mosfutjen e emrit të veprës martire të At Anton harapit në fazën e kanonizimit, që Selia e Shenjtë në Vatikan aplikon për meshtarët e Krishtit. Dhe pikërisht për atë ushtar besnik të Urdhërit të Shën Françeskut, që me sandale dhe varfëri qendroi pranë dhe mes popullit të vet, ku gjithnjë për te Shqipnia ishte NJI. U privua nga kjo e drejtë e merituar, pikërisht françeskani i përvujtë, që u pushkatua barbarisht me fjalët e Krishtit në gojë: “Fali o Zot se nuk dijnë çka bajnë”, “Rrnoft Krishti Mbret!”, “Rrnoft Shqipnia edhe pa ne!”. 

Keni shumë të drejtë i nderuari z. Korça, kur thoni, se me At Antonin, do të ndodhë njësoj sikurse i ngjau Padre Piu-t, i cili, kur ishte në jetën tokësore thoshte: “La Benedizione del Signore scenda su di te, sulla tua casa e su tutte le persone a te care”. Atëherë ç’vlerë ka pendesa, kur veprimi i padrejtë, për mosshënimin e emrit në listën e martirëve shqiptarë është bërë me dëshirën e një individi apo “komisioni” shqiptarësh. Askush nuk ka drejtë t’i jap të gatshëm në tabaka Selisë së Shenjtë, ku meshtar e meriton apo jo, që të bëhet martir i lterit! 

Me sa di unë, Komisioni i Rishqyrtimit të Aktit të Martirizimit të Klerikëve Katolikë në kohën e masakrave të komunizmit (sikurse në të gjithë vendet diktatoriale dhe komuniste të ish - Evropës Lindore) nga Vatikani, ka kërkuar prej Konferences Ipeshkvnore të Kishës Katolike në Shqipëri dokumentet (të marra nga Arkivi Qendror i Shtetit, aktet e gjyqeve), dëshmi me deklarata autentike nga përsona që dëshmojnë vërtetësinë e faktit të kërkuar, dhe jo të paragjykohet nga gjyqi i dytë shqiptar, etj. “komisioni” apo individë, kushdo kjoftë, duhet t’i ketë parë pikturat ose arkivat, që i kushtohen pushkatimit të klerikëve katolikë, një prej të cilëve është edhe At Anton Harapi. 

Frati i pushkatuar e i anatemuar pa mëshirë, ka nevojë që të qitet në shesh me dokumente autentike dhe jo të marrë të gatshme nga zyrat e ekzekutorëve etërit dhe bijtë e të cilëve ende drejtojnë Shqipërinë dhe ende nuk kanë bërë “mia culpa” për krimet që kanë bërë kundër njerëzimit dhe popullit të vet. Veprimi i njëanshëm dhe me tendenca diskriminuese që kanë përdorur sot servilët e sistemit qofshin këto dhe me petk meshtarak, është një shkelje ndaj martirëve të krishtërimit që e kanë derdhur gjakun e tyre për ungjillizimin e popullit dhe dashninë e besimtarëve shqiptarë. Shpesh po abuzohet pa të drejtë përmes një fotografie, ku ka dalë frati që ka kaluar në amshim At Anton Harapi me një gjeneral gjerman Fitstum asokohe të Luftës Dytë Botërore... 

Mirëpo, kushdo e di, se e gjithë hierarkia që ka 10 vjet pushtet shpirtëror në Shqipëri (25 Prill 1993-2003), pas vitit 1993 me përjashtim të Shkëlqësisë së Tij imzot Zef Simoni Ipeshkëv (që ka vuajtur kalvarin komunist për 12 vjet në Spaç, Burrel, Sarandë, etj.), përsa i përket historisë së martirizimit të prelatëve tanë, nuk i njohin, dhe mendoj se nuk kanë të drejtë të vendosë apriori. 


Nuk është vonë të bëhet dorëzimi i materialeve për fratin Anton Harapi në Vatikan, mbasi drejtësia herët ose vonë do të triumfojë... Do të vijë një ditë që madhështia e Pader Anton Harapit, të rritët ashtu sikurse ngjau pas shumë dekadash me shenjtin Pader Piu-n. 

Faqet e historisë, të mbshura me male kufomash të pafajshme nga kmerët e kuq të polpotit të Tiranës së kuqe të diktatorit largkjoftë, me heshtjen e tyre stoike po flasin dhe kërkojnë drejtësi. Opurtiniteti e konformizmi me xhelatët ekzekutorë që janë sot në pushtet pas revolucionit jevgjito-komunist të vitit të zi 1997, do të shkrihet si kripa në ujë... 


Në një natë të errët e të vranët, u hapën gropa të mëdha kolektive. U gjakosën qielli e toka, u thanë trungje shumëvjeçare. U vranë nga komunistët, bijtë e kësaj toke, që shquheshin për nga lartësia shpirtërore, për nga zgjuarësia e trimëria. 

Shumë klerikë katolikë u pushkatuan me gjyq fars dhe pa gjyq, u burgosën, internuan dhe zhdukën pa lënë asnjë gjurmë. U vranë mizorisht 8 kryeipeshkëvij, 4 ipeshkëvij, 53 priftërinj dioqezanë, 25 françeskanë, 10 jezuitë, 10 seminaristë. Ata së bashku kishin bërë 881 vjet burg ose gati 9 shekuj vuajtje. Ata së bashku kishin kryer 450 vjet studime në 24 universitete të ndryshme. Këtë fat të zi kishte edhe At Antoni. Në këtë mënyrë, historia njerëzore mbetet një meteor, që shndritë përjetë veprën e prelatëve të kishës dhe të kombit shqiptar të mbisalvuar. 

Asnjë përkujtimore shkencore nuk është bërë për përkujtimin e veprës dhe jetës së tij në dobi të shqiptarizmës së kulluar. Tash 14 vjet në Shqipëri dhe për më tepër në vendlindje në qytetin e Shkodrës, nuk është bërë asgjë, as nga Urdhëri Françeskan që e ka për detyrë të përkujtojë martirët e Shën Françeskut, një shembëlltyrë e të cilit ishte edhe frati shqiptar At Anton Harapi. Vetëm në Prishtinë, revista kulturore “Jeta e Re” në vititn 1997, i ka përkushtuar një numër të veçantë At Anton Harapit. Asnjë pendesë, nuk ka nga ata autorë që dje e mallëkuan me shkrime turpi dhe sot përsëri po rishkruajnë me metorën e “realizmit social-komunist”, “Historinë e Letërsisë Shqipe” (Antologjinë) dhe të ashtëquajturën “Histori e Populli Shqiptar” (2002), ku domonojnë “Prof.dr.” e komunizmit. Tashmë hipokrizia ka dalë sheshit dhe po han bukën e marres së vet nga pushtetarët socialkomunist që janë bërë padronë shpirtërorë, kulturorë, fizikë dhe ekonomik në vendlindjen tonë e përtej saj... 

Kush ishte dhe mbeti At Anton Harapi 

Ai lindi në Shirokë të Shkodrës, më 5 janar 1888. I biri i Loros dhe i Çiles, shtoi gëzimin e familjes që jetonte buzë valëve të Liqenit piktoresk. Babai merrej me peshkim, të cilin e kishte traditë. Në fëmijëri bashkëmoshatarët e thërrisnin Gaspër, sepse ishte i pagëzuar me këtë emër. Që në moshë të re hyri në Kolegjin e Jezuitëve dhe më pas në Kolegjin Françeskan, që ishte dhe mbeti shtylla e traditës së mirëfilltë kombëtare shqiptare, duke qenë përherë një pikë e mirëfilltë referimi për të gjithë gjeneratat e mëvonshme, që dolën nga kjo qendër e rrezatimit të fortë të gurrës së pashtershme popullore fetare e atdhetare. 

Vocërraku, aty mori njohuritë elementare të teologjisë, rriti cilësinë e mendjes së vet, duke fisnikëruar zemrën me kulturë fetare, u mëkua me dashurinë e thellë për Atdheun. Si fëmijë dallohej për mirësi, butësi, përshpirtëri, duke qenë një dashamirës, me vepra të lloj-llojshme mëshire. Rezultatet e larta në shkollë i mundësuan adolishentit të mençur, të vijojë studimet e larta në disa qytete të rëndësishme të Austrisë, që njihen si metropole të rrezatimit të kulturës së lashtë e bashkëkohore botërore. Këtu rregullisht studio në Villach të Tirolit, Salezburg dhe Shvarc për degën adhuruese të tij teologji. Ai ishte një enciklopedi që ecte me dy këmbë mbasi, preferonte shumë të ishte në kontakt me bibliotekat, si një frekuentues shumë i rregullt dhe i azhurnuar me të gjithë median e huaj evropiane që vinte në këtë bibliotekë. 

Pranë profesorëve të mirënjohur austriakë dhe të traditës fetare vendase, këtu studioi për degët e adhuruara teozofi e filozofi, ku menjëherë përfitoi një kulturë të shëndoshë oksidentale, dije të qëndrueshme, përpikmëri të dalluar të stilit gjerman, qendresë të shpirtit të hekurt françeskan. 


Duhet vënë në dukje se pikërisht gga ky element i vlefshëm françeskan, rezulton, se françeskanët nëtë tërësi, pa kursim derdhin energjitë e tyre në kulturë, dije, përparim, cilësi me vullnet pune dhe inisiativë të lirë përsonale. 


Kësisoj, mbi të gjitha në unitet dominoi bashkimi i të gjithë virtyteteve pozitive, duke plotësuar më tej shpirtin e pastër françeskan, me të cilin frati ynë ishte i edukuar qysh në fillim... 

Gaspëri i ri, bëhet At Anton Harapi në Shqipëri. Dijet e thalla akademike, që ai i kishte akumuluar gjatë viteve të studimeve akademike, nuk do ta tulatshin kujtesën e tij të freskët, por do të shpërthenin valë - valë, gjithnjë në nivele të reja rritjeje, me një dinamikë për t’u pasur zili, të cilat falë aftësive përsonale, do t’i reflektonte me finesë. 

Argumentet që buronin në mënyrë të natyrshme, në çdo kohë dhe rrethanë, do t’i parashtronte me një logjikë të hekurt gjermane. Kjo ishte aftësi profesionale vetëm e një gjeniu të rrallë. Dhe një njeri i tillë, dy herë nuk do të përsëritet në tokën shqiptare. Mbi freskinë dhe mendimin e gërshetuar filozofik, për stilin e matur karakteristik, të lidhur  me rrjedhshmëri, Dom Kolec Prenushi, na ofron para 67 vjetëve këto rradhë vlerësimi: “...mendje dialektike, qi shkruen kryeartikuj, nder cillt disa janë kryvepra. Dija e thell, arsytimi i lidhun, analizimi i holl, stili i peshuem, dallojn gjith shkrimet e tija. Mund të jetë i thatë, i ftoht, por ai asht i drejt e i pafajshem” (Shih, “Hylli i Dritës”, 1936, fq. 583). 

Për të gjithë ata që hodhën vrerë, për jetën dhe veprën e At Antonit (kujtojmë se posaçërisht për të ulur figurën e martirit shqiptar françeskan, pseudoshkrimtari Skënder Drini, për të përfituar poste dhe “merita”, zhgarravitë me urretjen e tij latente, dramën përvese “Shembja e hidhujve” me përsonazh kryesor të ashtëqujtunin “Harapi i Shkodres”, duke fyer edhe më tej me skenarin e filmit dhe libretin e drames me te njejtin titull figuren e At Anton Harapit. Me ardhjen e demokracisë ky shkrim në vend që të bënte “mia culpa” u shpërblye për bëmat e tij si Atashe Kulturor në Konsullaten e Shqipërisë në Turqi shënimi im K. Kapinova), që vraponte shpejt për të përhapur paqen, dashurinë për njeri - tjetrin, e drejtësinë midis njerëzve, do të ishte me vend, që nga thellësia e shekujve, t’u përgjigjemi me një fjalë të urtë të skalitur nga Paskal: “Ndërgjegja, është libri më i mirë moral që kemi dhe me të cilin, duhet të këshillohemi më shumë”. 

Si intelektual model, sillte me vete mentalitetin e misionarëve përparimtarë europianë, që në shumicë asokohe kishin në zotërim shartet e Provincës Françeskane (shek. XII - XIII), që po hidhte shtat me palcë e fizionomi shqiptare, tërësisht me taban solid, e cila gradualisht kishte çelur gonxhe, që shpërthyen në të ardhmen lulëzimin e kulturës amtare shqiptare, ku në rezonancë dominonte fryma e ngrohtë françeskane “lutu e puno”. 

Veprimtaria fetare e atdhetare 

Në vitin 1910, At Antoni kthehet në Shqipëri dhe shugurohet meshtar, duke qenë deri në flijim meshtar besnik i zhgunit të Shën Françeskut e popullit që e donte dhe e respektonte me veneracion. Ai punon si mësues në Kolegjin e Fretënve, ku, kishte mësuar qysh I vogël. Si I ri, kishte ide e objektiva të veçanta, duke I kanalizuar në një shtrat të vetëm, formimin dituror të rinisë së ardhshme, me metoda të tilla, ku, dallohet universaliteti I dritës, për t’i ndriçuar të gjitha së bashku pa dallim bindjesh, përkatësish, krahinash, origjinë edukimi, lloje shkollash, duke nisur që të edukoj kësisoj njerëz me virtyte, ku mirësia, dashuria, feja, nacioni të jenë bashkëudhëtarë të pandashëm gjatë gjithë jetës tek shqiptarët. 

Gjatë tetorit të vitit 1912 deri në prill 1913 (vite të trazimeve të mëdha të Luftës së Parë Botërore), I përkushtohet shërbesave fetare në kishën “Zoja Rruzare” në Arrën e Madhe në Shkodër, ku ishte edhe Kuvendi Françeskan. Në këtë lagje u njoh dhe u ballafaqua me varfërinë e tejskajshme, të cilën e përjetonte vetë, mes banorëve pa dallim feje. Viti 1916, për banorët malësorë të Dukagjinit, ishte një vit I vështirë, vit I sëmundjes epidemike të kolerës, ku, njerëzit njeri pas tjetrit vdisnin dhe askush nuk u gjendej pranë nga frika e lëngatës. Por meshtari karizmatik, me shpirt të pastër fisniku, u gjend si shërbetor pranë tyre, për t’i ngushëlluar dhe ndihmuar. 


Frati 25 vjeçar, me ndjenja të holla të humanizmit, ecte në këmbë, nëpër katunde të thella e të ashpra malore, në të gjitha shtëpitë e bjeshkëve të thepisura të Dukagjinit (Malësia e Mbishkodrës), për të shpëtuar nga vdekja e sigurtë malësorët, duke I ndihmuar drejtpërdrejtë nga ana profilaksike kundër kolerës, kësaj murtaje të fillmshekullit XX, që kishte përpirë miliona jetë njerëzish nëpër botë... 

Viti 1918, fratin e Urdhërit të Shën Françeskut (vendosur në Arbëri në shek. XIII), e gjeti famullitar në katundin Grudë. Binomi “Fe e Atdhe”, qe aorta e zemrës së tij, e Gruda ishte terreni, ku edhe një herë shpalosi zgjuarësinë dhe dituritë e thella enciklopedike, të cilat spikaten sipas mendimit tim, në dy rrafshe: së pari, në fushën e gjërë politike, ku, për interesat e larta të nacionit pranonte të flijohej, për të mirën e përbashkët; së dyti, spikat me sukses në lëmin e letrave shqipe, duke pasur pendë e mendim të mprehtë, të cilat admiroheshin nga qarqet preferuese të sferës së letrave albanologjike. 

Për të tillë publicist, me polemikë rezultative dhe mendime të reja, pohohet me të drejtën e qytetarisë, se epoka e njerëzve të mëdhenj vulos me gjurmët e veta të pashlyeshme, ku, këtu dallohen mirë njerëzit e ndritur, që denjësisht i përfaqësojnë, në paradën e së cilës, bën pjesë edhe emri i ndritur i At Anton Harapit. 

Pa hyrë në hollësira e zgjatje të tepërta, në kontekstin e këtij shkrimi modest, dua të nënvizoj idenë e ndonjë mediokri, që e trajton apo vlerëson si sakrilegj bashkëpunimin e Kishës Katolike në Shqipëri me problemet nacionale, kur dihet historikisht, se në shekuj kemi të përcaktuar parimet kryesore të këtij uniteti nga etërit dhe dijetarët e shquar të Kishës. 

Në kushtet kur populli ynë jetonte errësirën më të gjatë mesjetare dhe njëkohsisht të shoqëruar me plot kalvare përsekutimi, nën pushtimin më të egër të barbarëve otomanë, në veçanti klerikët katolikë (në trojet etnike shqiptare dhe shtetin amë), kanë qenë sistematikisht gjatë shekujve vetëdija e nacionit shqiptar, duke sjellë përherë zgjimin e ndërgjegjës së mirëfilltë nacionale. Në këtë kohë, shekull pas shekulli, kultura shqiptare u ngrit në nivele të reja, brenda kishës sonë, por që gjatë përbuzjes së gjatë, zëvendësoi me dinjitet Akademinë e Parë Shqiptare brenda universit shqiptar. 

Sa për ilustrim, po sjellim një shembull, të cilin esencialisht po e trajtoi më poshtë. Në veprën më të përkthyer në shumë gjuhë të botës: “Angazhimi ynë shoqëror”, në mënyrë filozofike, autori i saj, prof. Giorgio La Piera (1904-1977), nënvizon: “Nga pikëpamja katolike, politika është veprimtaria udhëheqëse e jetës njerëzore, që ushtrohet nga shteti, gjinia ose nga klasat me plotësinë e problemeve shpirtërore dhe materiale të individit dhe komunitetit”. 

Këto dije të kohës, I kishte si vizione të kjarta At Anton Harapi dhe po udhëtonte në rrugë të sigurtë. Ai, përherë mendonte e vepronte nën shembullin e idealeve, që i kishte si pika referimi, se “...njerin e ban shpirti dhe ndergjegja, e paraqet sjellja, e vlerson puna; apostullin e rrit ideali, qendresa e guximit; bamirsin e krijon zemer-gjansija e vetmohimi. Para plumbit, qi e rrzoi perdhe, shqiptoi pa za: “Lumin e ep deka kunoren e ven varri”, - shkruan në parathanien e vepres “Andra e Pretashit”, studiuesi i afërt i tij Gjin Duka (alias At Daniel Gjeçaj)... 

Ai njohu me të gjitha përmasat e saj zonën e Grudës së Malësisë së Madhe, koloritin e gjallë të zakoneve, vajet, dasmat, epiken, psikologjinë origjinale të trevave kreshnike të marra në studim, pra tërësinë klasike të kulturës së pasur nacionale ende të palëvruar asokohe... 

Në këtë mjedis të ri dhe të përshtatshëm për mendjen dhe punën e tij me pasion lindi dhe u rrit romani “Andra e Pretashit”, që vlerësohet nga vetë biografët më të afërt të autorit, si një ndër kryeveprat e dorëshkrimeve, që i la si pasuri të paçmuar Atdheut të vet. Ai ruajti me mjeshtëri kompozimin unik të një vepre letrare. 


Midis malësorëve të zonës së Vajzës së Kastratit (Malësi e Madhe), spikat njohja e hollë e psikologjisë së njerëzve, kultura e pasur dhe e gjerë fetare, si bari I popullit, duke qenë përherë në shërbim të tij, për t’i pajisur ata me nivele të reja të civilizimit përparimtar. Zelli për kulturë qytetare ishte pjesë e edukatës, falë aftësive të lindura dhe të kultivuara në fushën pedagogjike, për rininë shqiptare brenda famullisë, ku, ai posaçërisht kontribuoi çdo ditë në formimin e të krishterëve katolikë të ndërgjeshëm, tek e ktheu atë në qendër të rëndësishme të akumulimit të diturive të reja perëndimore. 

Në rrafshin politik, mbeti një zbulues i gjallë i fatit të popullit shqiptar. Në kujtesën e historisë, kanë mbetur të pashlyera shumë ngjarje, që gjithsesi kanë emrin e kontributit të meshtarit të shqiptarizmës. 

Në kohën e turbullirave politike, midis të cilave ishte mbërthyer kontinenti i Europës, Fuqitë e Mëdha, hartonin harta të reja, ku, pa të drejtë, Shqipërisë së vogël gjeografikisht, i cungoheshin arbitrarisht, njëra pas tjetrës disa treva të trungut amë. 

A mund të heshte frati i urtë, përballë kësaj masakre, që u bëhej ditën për diell tokave shqiptare!? Normalisht, që jo. I veshur me zhgun, me nismën e vet, organizon menjëherë tre bajrakë, si: Gruda, Hoti e Triepshi dhe përmes tyre, i dorëzon Memorandumin e përgatitur nga ai vetë në vitin 1918, komandantit francez në Shkodër (asokohe në Shkodër, kishin zyren e tyre konsullore 7 përfaqësi të huaja). Në bashkëpunim me liberatorin e madh Luigj Gurakuqin dhe “Poetin Nacional” At Gjergj Fishta OFM, harton një Peticion, të nënshkruar nga 200 përfaqësues të tre bajrakëve, drejtuar përkatësisht Konferencës së Paqes në Paris, Ministrave të Jashtëm të ShBa-së, Anglisë, Francës dhe Italisë. 


Në përkrahje të negociatave diplomatike, përfaqësuesit e Grudës, Hotit e Triepshit në Shkodër, organizuan demostratën te Ura e Maxharrit, duke brohoritur: 

“Hot e Grud kekan betue 
Pa gjak malet mos me i l’shue...” 

Frati ynë, kishte moq e dashamirë, duke bashkëpunuar ngushtë me At Marin Sirdanin, At Shtjefen Kryeziu Gjeçovin, Çerçiz Topullin, Isa Boletinin, Fan Stilian Nolin, At Gjergj Fishtën, Imzot Vinçenc Prennushin, At Donat Kurtin, Dr. At Gjon Shllakun, Dom Ndre Zadejen, Hilë Mosin, Mehmet Shpendin, etj., në Jug e Veri të Shqipërisë. 

Cicëroni i oratorisë nacionale në ligjeratat fetare e nacionale 

“Kjo ishte edukata harapiane. Ai ishte i kryqzuem n’Kryq per Fe e Atdhe” 
At Daniel Gjeçaj (1913-2002) 


Në ligjeratat e tij të famshme, të mbajtura në “Parisin e vogël”, sikurse njihej nga intelektualët asokohe qyteti kulturdashës Korça, ndër të tjera At Anton Harapi u shpreh: “Jam fetar, por kam tager dhe detyr shoqnor”. E rëndësishme për At Antonin, ishte fati i nacionit dhe i martirëve, të cilët për vemendjen që i kushtonte rëndësisë së tyre, ishin pjesë e jetës së tij. 

Populli i Shkodrës, kurrë s’do ta harrojë përshëndetjen e fundit të titulluar: “Dy lotet e nji betimi”, si shembull i oratorisë klasike shqipe, në përcjelljen e eshtrave të martirëve nacionalë Mustafë Qullit dhe Çerçiz Topullit, shtrënguan duart në shenjë betimi nacional: “Për nji Shqipni të bashkueme e të lidhun me idealin e herojve”. 

Ajo që i jep konture të plota portretit të tij, është se ishte dhe mbeti si teolog, konferencier me mendim të freskët e cilësi të spikatur, ku në mënyrë të dukshme shquhet në drejtime parësore fetare e nacionale. Gojëtaria e tij, ishte përherë e kjartë në mendimet e shprehura, arsyetimin e lidhur mbi bazën e një logjike të kristalizuar e të ngjeshur mirë, ku çfarëdo që të lexosh nga erudicioni solid, të bie në sy tema e kuptueshme dhe e përshtatshme e veprave që shkroi dhe kumtesave historike që ligjëroi para njerëzve me nivel përgatitjeje e dije të ndryshme kulturore. 

Frati stoik, vazhdimisht ishte i pritur për një bashkëjetesë paqësore, vëllazërore në katër besimet fetare (bektashi, myslimanë, ortodoksë dhe katolikë), ashtu sikurse ka vlerësuar me të drejtë biografi i pasionuar At Daniel Gjeçaj, ku, nënvizon: “Kjo ishte edukata harapiane. Ai ishte i kryeqzuem n’Kryq për Fe e Atdhe”. 

Viti 1920, mbetët për meshtarin e Shën Françeskut, kohë e ingranimit me lëvizjen atdhetare shqiptare, në kushte e rrethana të reja, falë enërgjive të pashtërshme të prelatit, mori një shtytje dhe organizim të ri. Më 1921-1924, bëhet drejtues i grupit të njohur atdhetar “Ora e Maleve”, së bashku me poetin e njohur At Gjergj Fishtën (1870-1940), demokratin liberator Luigj Gurakuqin, Dom Lazër Shantojën, duke qenë njëkohsisht themelues, drejtues e botues i aftë i fletores “Ora e Maleve”, që rregullisht filloi të nxirrte grupi në fjalë. 

Për më tepër, liberatorit të madh Luigj Gurakuqit, i përkushton veprën e vet të titulluar: “Andra e Pretashit”, ku shkruhet: “Luigj Gurakuqit- burrit vërtetë burrë”. 

Më 1924, u zhvilluan zgjedhjet e para në Shqipëri, ku, gjendet mes “opozitës” së kohës përkrah Gurakuqit, Fishtës, Bajram Currit, At Benardin Palaj, Nolit etj. , që ishin pararoja e kësaj lëvizjeje, duke sjellë një mendim të epërm e veprim më të përshpejtuar racional për nacionin shqiptar. 

At Anton Harapi, ka meritë për organizmin politik të kristiandemokratëve shqiptarë (1920) dhe që lidhen pastaj me përpjekjet më fisnike të një partie të re Demokristiane shqiptare, më 1930, e cila shquhej me programin e saj bashkëkohorë për palcën me tipare të thella atdhetare e humanizmi, duke përuar dhe reflektuar parime të shëndosha të burime kristiane, duke mos qendruar pas nacioneve civilizuese me tradita të lashta politike, si italianët e gjermanët, në përputhje me nevojat e kohës. Me logjikë më të zhvilluar, demokristianët e parë shqiptarë në ide e shpirt, më 1946, ishin të njëkohshëm me De Gasperi-n në Itali dhe Audenhaurin në Gjermani, ku, shqiptarët kristiandemokratë, paraqiten si alternativa më shpresëdhënëse në periudha të ndezura antifashiste e antikomuniste të nacionit tonë të rrënuar nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore... 

Pas rrëzimit të Qeverisë së Nolit, për shkaqe, që tashmë dihen mirë, sikurse shumë të tjerë, frati demokrat arrestohet 3 herë dhe burgoset së bashku me At Benardin Palaj e më vëllezër të tjerë në Krishtin të Urdhërit të Shën Françeskut, mbasi kishin përkrahur alternativën e demokracisë liberale të popullit, “Për një Shqipni t’Lir e t’Perparueme”. 


Mbasi lirohet nga burgu, me vendosmëri dhe klajtësi ideore, vijon pa ndërprerje misionin e shenjtë, duke predikuar doktriminën e krishtërë. Si i Derguari i Françeskanëve të Veriut, i kërkon Qeverisë së Tiranës haptazi: “Flamurin Kuq e Zi, Gjuhën Nacionale, Lirin e Pavarsin e plot t’popullit”. Edhe pse kishte detyren e rëndësishme të Provincialit, nuk e shkëpuste për asnjë ast veprimtarinë adhuruese atdhetare. 

Më 1933, ishte drejtues i Kolegjit Françeskan (Rektor), drejtor i Liceut “Illyricum” dhe pedagog në Shkollën Normale Femrore të Motrave Stigmatine në qytetin e Shkodrës (Gjuhadol). 

Në harkun kohor të viteve 1930-1936, është drejtori i së përkohshmes prestigjioze revistes së mirënjohur në Ballkan “Hylli i Dritës” (Botuar për herë të parë më 1913), bashkëdrejtues i gazetës “Posta e Shqypnisë”, revistës fetaro - kulturore “Zani i Shna Ndout” etj. 

Me pendën e fuqishme në fushën e letrave shqipe 

Frati, krahas përkushtimit fetar dhe vlerave të çmueshme sociale të komunitetit, dallon me po atë madhështi, në filozofi, teologji, pedagogji, sociologji, publicistikë dhe letërsi artistike. 

Homelitë e këndshme, që mbajnë peshën e fjalëve frymëzuese të At Antonit, si vlerë autentike zbukurojnë letërsinë e pasur fetare të traditës gegë, ku, në tërësi kulmoi erudicioni esencial plot elokuencë elegante e me një diksion të kjartë. 


Në mënyrë të rregullt, ndiqte rrymat e letërsisë botërore, lexonte në origjinal autorët e famshëm të pedagogjisë moderne të kohës, si: Pestaloc, Hergert, Frobel, Herbart, Forster etj. Midis librave dhe përherë pranë librave, mendonte se mendja e tij dhe e çdo njeriu, në përgjithësi, duke lexuar bën një gjimnastikë të mirë, sepse zgjeron dritaret e diturisë njerëzore, të cilat përherë duhet të jenë të interesuara, për të lejuar depërtimin e njohurive të reja bashkëkohore. 

Shpesh At Antoni porosiste: “Gjimnastika e mendjes, me ushtrimin e vullndeses, duhet të shkojë krahas me penden, si krahet e shqipes, qi ket e naltojn n’ajer dhe e mbajn n’drejtpeshim”. Si pasojë e një akumulimi të dijeve dhe të përvojës si pedagog, në vitin 1925 boton veprën e parë pedagogjike, e cila njiherazi mund të cilësohet, një përshtatje të leksioneve të pedagogut A. Hergert, një punim i mirëfilltë shkencorë, të cilin e kishte pagëzuar me emrin: “Edukata ose mirërritja e fëmijëve”. 

Synimi fisnik dhe final i tij, ishte që brënda lëvizjeve të reja reformatore të krijohen hapësira për modernizimin e metodave mësimdhënëse, didaktika e shkollës së re shqiptare, dhe në veçanti këtë rrymë të kohës kërkonte ta shpërndante me pasion në veçanti midis moshës së re, duke i pajisur në këtë mënyrë, me një kujdes e maturi, me parimet progresiste të shkollës së traditës së hershme demokratike e kulturore të Evropës Perëndimore. Për çudi, sot ende studiohen në universitetet e vendlindjes autorët e pedagogjisë sovjetike (pedagogë pedantë komunistë rusë) dhe jo pedagogët e traditës shqiptare në trojet etnike shqiptare. 

Siç pohojnë biografët, meshtari shkrimtar e studiues i vëmendshëm, nuk harronte të ishte i kujdeshëm, kur analizonte, se më e rëndësishme në shpirtin e shqiptarit është bindja, si akti më cilësor dhe frytdhënës, se sa dajaku e frika. 

Pikërisht për këtë edukatori At Anton Harapi, duke qenë më pranë rinisë e kuptonte krejt mirë, se forca fizike e thyen shqiptarin, por nuk e lakon, porsi butësia, si një mirësi e përhershme. Duke qenë drejtues për shumë vjet me radhë i disa revistave, me dorën e vet nënshkruan mbi 50 artikuj, editoriale, që të ndara në disa tematika I përkasin disa lëmive shkencore. 

Ajo që e lartëson më shumë martirin At Anton Harapin, sipas mendimit tim, është elokuenca në gojëtari dhe filozofi, aftësi të cilën, në mënyrë të merituar e shfaqi në qytetin e Korçës, ku, spikati dukshëm para intelektualëve. Me anë të 6 ligjeratave të mprehta të kohës, analizoi të gjitha dukuritë e kohës, që e shqetësojnë shqiptarin. Sot për fat të mirë, dhe falë vullnesës së Zotit, ata gjenden të ruajtura në veprën “Vlerë Shpirtnore”. 

Duhet vënë në dukje, se shtysë për autorin e kësaj nisme të guximshme, ishte çasti i një krize shpirtërore në Shqipëri, dukuri kjo me rrjedhime negative dhe shkatërrimtare. Aty autori referues, analizoi me hollësi shkaqet e kësaj krize, duke bërë gradualisht njohjen me etilogjinë dhe terapinë e kësaj sindrome kanceroze, ku, si epidemi e rrezikshme kishte nderhyrë ideologjia shterpe dhe vdekje prurëse e marksizmit (Marx-it) edhe në vendin tonë, shenjat e së cilës i importoi në Shqipëri Ali Kelmendi me kompani në vitin 1936... 

Tashmë ndërgjegja shqiptare ishte paralajmëruar nga frati At Anton Harapi, që ndiqte me kujdes vërshimet marramendëse të reve të zeza komuniste, që mbillnin obskurantizëm, gjak, dhunë dhe ateizëm të shfrenuar. Me deklaratën e tij françeskani shkodran, zbuloi se: “Por u pa n’Rusi, se si parimi i komunizmit, në vend që të zhdukte të zezat, u ba burim mjerimi”. 


Duke nuhatur dhe studiuar me kujdes rrezikun e shtrirjes së kësaj epidemie asfikësuese në Shqipëri, shpejt e kuptoi se Ballkani, i lodhur nga luftrat do të pushtohet, mbasi po vëzhgonte lajmet, që vinin me shpejtësi nga Evropa Perëndimore, si alarme të kobshme, se çfarë po ndodhte në stepat e Siberisë Lindore në Rusi, ku, miliona rusë të pafajshëm, atdhetarë, filozofë e kundërshtarë të regjimit të sovjetëve po rezistonin si antikomunistë, klerikë të besimeve të ndryshëm, po përsekutoheshin pa mëshirë nga gijotina e armëve të vdekjes, që ishte ateizmi dhe diktatura e proletariatit me hekur dhe litar... 

At Antoni, kërkonte të ndërtonte godinën e re të mendimit më përparimtar nacional shqiptar. “Një frat i thjeshtë, renditet përkrah mendimtarëve të mëdhenj nacionesh të tjera”, vlerësin studiuesi e kritiku bashkëkohor Dr. Aurel Plasari. 

Frati ynë kishte shumë pasion letërsinë e traditës dhe atë bashkëkohore të shkruar nga Fishta, Naimi, Poradeci etj. Ai shkruante në prozë të ëmbël në gjuhën e bukur dhe tingëlluese gegë, me një stil të këndshëm, të latuar e fin, ku shquhet larmia e argumenteve që parashtronte. Kushdo sot kundron me kënaqësi thjeshtësinë e të shkruarit. Vepra e dytë “Andra e Pretashit”, si roman u botua pjesë - pjesë prej vitit 1933 - 1942, në revistën e njohur kulturore “Hylli i Dritës”, ne nëntituj: “Urti e Burrni nder banorët e Cemit” dhe “Valë mbi valë”. Ajo u dërgua për botim në mërgim, së bashku me veprat e tjera të letërsisë së kohës, pranë Insitutit të Studimeve Shqiptare, në Shtëpinë Botuese “Valecchi” të Firencës (Itali), por shkaku i Luftës së Dytë Botërore, bëri që kjo nismë qëllimmirë të mbetet e paplotësuar. Disa vjet më vonë, në vitin 1959, veprat në fjalë u botuan në Romë, në saj të kujdesit të drejtpërdrejtë të albanologut të shquar Prof. At Zef Valentinit dhe nga prozatori i famshëm shkrimtari i shquar i traditës ish-Ministri i Kulturës Prof. Ernest Koliqi dhe françeskani i përkushtuar kulturës shqiptare At Daniel Gjeçaj ofm. 

Shqipëria dhe 72.000 izraelitët që u mbrojtën nga merita e At Anton Harapit 

Shpesh servilët të ashtëquajtur as profesorë dhe as doktorë të regjimit të polpotit të Shqipërisë, i kanë ofruar dhe vërbuar sytë brezave të tërë shqiptarësh, me një foto, ku, shquhet një takim i At Antonit me gjeneralin gjerman Fitsum, si ndër “trathtitë” më të mëdha që paska bërë Kleri Katolik dhe prelati i lartë françeskan dhe prandaj të gjithë duhet të përshkohen në litar dhe të kalben nëpër burgje. 

Gjatë seancave të gjyqit, pas shumë dekadave, duke biseduar me njerëz, që e kanë njohur nga afër Pader Anton Harapin ofm dëshmojnë sot, se një pjesë e “prof. dr.”, përveç se përvetësuan shumë dorëshkrime origjinale të klerikëve katolikë françeskanë në kohën e kataklizmave të tyre (morën gradat e pamerituara  shkencërisht nga “veladonët e zi” siç i quanin ata), filluan në ish-kinema “Rozafat” të lëshonin britma për gjak dhe litar, me thirrje histerike: “Të gjithë në litar!”, “Plumbin ballit!”, “Hakmarrje-Hakmarrje!”. 

Sot këta të “rinj” militantë komunistë, që kanë kryesuar edhe të ashtëquajturin “revolucioni kulturor kinez” në Shqipëri, shtypin komunist, si: “Ze(h)ri i popullit”, “Bashkimi”, “Puna”, “Drita”, “Hosteni” etj., dhe si kryetar komisionesh për sekuestrimin dhe “luftën kunder fesë dhe zakoneve prapanike”, janë në pension dhe gëzojnë të gjitha të drejtat dhe privilegjet, si shërbestorë besnik të regjimit, që i lindi dhe i rriti për vete... 

Asnjëherë, sikurse vë në dukje publicisti z. Mërgim Korça, pseudoshkenca komuniste dje dhe sot, nuk flet dhe shkruan se çfarë i ka thënë gjeneralit gjerman At Anton Harapi, ku ai i kujtoi ushtarakut të lartë pushtues se: “Marrëveshja me Reichun, ishte që trupat gjermane do të kishin territorin shqiptar vetëm si urë kalimi për në Greqi, pa i cënuar dhe pa ndërhyrë në çështjet e brendshme shqiptare!”. 

Është e drejtë të mendohet, se vetëm Shqipëria (72.000 çifytë) dhe Danimarka, janë dy shtet në botë, që nuk kanë dorëzuar asnjë çifut (izraelit) në duart e shumë kërkuesve gjermanë. Pse heshtet për ketë aspekt të rëndësishëm dhe si një meritë e Këshillit të Lartë të Regjencës Shqiptare, ku, një meritë ka edhe antari i saj At Anton Harapi!? Po jetë shqiptarësh nuk janë shpëtuar në këtë rast!? Sigurisht që shumë dhe historia herët ose vonë do ta ndriçojë këtë aspekt të rëndësishëm edhe të fratit nacionalist. 

Komunistët gjithnjë dhe përherë, sipas profesionit të tyre leninist “shpif shpif se diçka do të mbijë”, përhapën një propagandë të shfrenuar vetëm në klishenë zi, për të justifikuar dashurinë, që ata kanë për simotrën e saj Jugosllavinë komuniste asokohe, e cila porosiste polpotin e kuq të Tiranës, se “nëse doni që të qeverisni gjithnjë, pa asnjë ferrë në këmbë, duhet të zhdukni me rrënjë çerdhen e saj, klerin katolik dhe besimtarët e saj besnik në Shkodër e gjetkë”. 

At Anton Harapi, shprehet hapur, pse e pranoi detyrën e regjentit: “E pranova detyrën se nuk mujshem m’e pamun Shqypninë të pushtueme prej anarkijet...nuk dojshem të krijohej nji Babiloni shqyptare me luftë vllavrase qi zhgatrronte katundet, të humbej bagtija e të zhgatrroheshin familjet...ndjeva mëshirë, si për popull e gjithashtu edhe për Shqypni...Si mund të preferojshem m’e pshtue jetën t’eme për çashtjen e perbashket? Le të ndodhë ajo qi ka me ndodh, thashë, me vedi, rrnoftë populli edhe pa mue, rrnoftë Shqypnia!...E fillueme me nji poezi e po e perfundojmë me nji tragjedi me iu dhimbtë kujdo...e vetmja gja m’u  bamun asht m’e pshtuemun Shqypninë edhe popullin. Mjafton t’i paralizojmë fajtorët të mos bajnë ma dame...Nuk duhet të ekzistojnë filogjerman, anglofila apo italofila. Duhet t’jena veç shqyptarë...”. 

Pra, mbi të gjitha frati i paharruar, kërkonte të shpëtonte Shqipërinë dhe në tokën tonë të mos kishte të huaj, sikurse që shihet edhe në tekst që historiografia komuniste dhe paskomuniste ka nxjerrë në tregun e rrëmujës politike, ekonomike e gjithçkaje tjetër, që çdo ditë po ndodh për fat të keq në shtetin tonë amë... 

At Anton Harapi - martir i shqiptarizmës të kulluar 

“Shqipnia u fitue me gjak; me gjak dhe po mbahet e robnueme. Do të vij dita e me Paqe e Drejtsi do t’fitohet” 

At Anton Harapi 

Martirizimin e klerikut të nderuar, veçse Shekspiri i madh do të gjente forcë për ta përshkruar në mënyrë më dramatike, si një tabllo e vërtetë e një historie të trishtuar, të shkaktuar nga komunistët, të cilët, nuk deshtën fjalën e lirë të klerikëve katolikë. Në një çast të caktuar të historisë, për ridimendionimin e lirisë dhe të drejtave të njeriut në tërësi, buri i shquar amerikan George Washington, u shpreh haptas para bashkëkombasve të vet: “Një komb, duhet të jetë i virtytshëm, po të dojë të jetë i lirë”. 

Por koj fjalë “liri”, aq e shtypur dhe e nëpërkëmbur në Shqipëri, gjatë monizmit kishte njohur veçse barbari. Kësisoj, frati atdhetar e largpamës, analizonte ngjarjet e historisë sonë: “Vllavrasja, asht rrënimi ynë fizik, moral, ekonomik dhe politik...Të dhunoj shqiptari- shqiptarin nuk asht zakon...”. 

E ashtëquajtuna lufta “NÇ” e internacionalistëve partizanë, në vend që të bënte çlirimin e vendit, u kthye në një luftë të kobshme vllavrasëse, ku skenaristët e tragjedisë ishin projektuesi e drejtuesi i drejtpërdrejtë Enver Hoxha me klikën e tij sadiste. 

Mirëpo martiri ynë, shtronte kushtrimin, që çdo shqiptar i çdo krahine, besimi ose shkalle civilizimi, t’i thërrasin arsyes, të mos humbasim si komb e shtet, por të ndiejmë me zemër, se jemi vëllezër të një gjaku e gjuhe, miq, dashamirës, shokë. Ne duhet të na bashkojë një shpirt i vetëm, shpirti shqiptar: një vend, një zakon, një interes dhe një flamur. 


Gjuetinë më të madhe kryefashisti i kuq Enver Hoxha e filloi me meshtarët katolikë e intelektualë. Albanologu i mirënjohur italian Prof. At Zef Valentini shkruan: “Duke kenë të kulturuem me arsim, shumë të ngritun, katolikët shqiptarë gjithmonë u patën ngjallë zili disave... Vranësi antikatolik Hoxha e pranonte këtë, duke i ba nder katolicizmit, por katolicizmi dhe në veçanti kleri katolik, ishin pengesa ma e madhe për triumfin e komunizmit”. 

Epilogu 

Historia e vrasjes së At Anton Harapit është sa e dhimbshme, aq edhe e lavdishme. Fratin e Shën Françeskut deri në flijim, e këshillojnë që të ikë nga Shqipëria, sikurse bënë shumë njerëz kundërshtarë të rregjimit të diktatorit stalinist Enver Hoxha, që dhunshëm dhe me mashtrime erdhi në pushtet. Fakti është se Frati këtë këshillë e hodhi poshtë prerazi, duke thënë me krenari: “Kam punue për Shqipni ballfaqas. Nuk pres shpërblim, por as denimi nuk ka pse m’pret. Bashkatdhetart e dinë fort mir se kurr nuk i trathtova. Me ta vuajta, me ta punova, me ta qindrova, me ta gzova. Me ta edhe do des. Eshtent e mi, n’token e t’parve t’jen testamendi em”. 

 Në muajt e fundit të jetës së tij, ai u strehua në fshatin Kir (Dukagjin-Malësia e Madhe e Mbishkodrës, shënimi im K.K.), më parë, duke u shoqëruar nga martiri i kombit Lef Nosi dhe pastaj në katundin Plan, nëpër malet e ashpra të Veriut, në mes të të cilave kishte punuar gjatë viteve kur ishte meshtar në famulli. Kështu i ndjekur nga kriminelet e kuq të veshur me ngjyrën e barit dhe një yll në ballë, frati ynë At Antoni, u strehua nëpër shpellat e maleve, për një kohë të gjatë, duke qendruar me uratë në duar dhe me një bllok shënime ditar... Befasisht u zbulua...në një shtëpi nga pretenza e dhëmbëve... (Për këtë histori do të shkruaj në ta ardhmen, shënimi im K.K). 

Ai i gjykua dhe u dënua nga Gjyqi Ushtarak në Tiranë, ku kryesonte procesin gjyqësor kryetari i saj Koli Xoxe dhe si Prokuror Gjeneral ishte Bedri Spahiu (të cilët, e pësojnë nga bisha komuniste, që hante këlyshët e vet)... Kjo u realizua në mënyrë të përpiktë, me porosi të drejtpërdrejtë të kryexhelatit antishqiptar Hoxha, që çdo ditë jetonte mes ekstanzave dhe sadizmit perves dhe kishte vënë shuma të mëdha për ta kapur të gjallë ose të vrarë pa dalur jashtë Shqipnisë... 

Pretenca e gjyqit ishte kulmi i një poshtërsie dhe fabrikimi të pashoq, të një sistemi që i lindi. Por çudia nuk soset me kaq. Dosja e fratit të urtë, është e mbushur fill e mbarim me akuza shpifëse, trillimi i së cilës ishte përgatitur me kohë nga kuzhina ndërkombëtare jugosllave e shqiptare, që asnjëherë nuk deshtën nacionin dhe fytyrat e ndritshme të nacionalizmit shqiptar. 

Ishte mëngjez i vranët. Binte shi. Në orët e para të datës 14 shkurt 1946, u nxor nga qelia e burgut të vogël, frati fisnik, që me duart e bashkuara në parzëm, me krye të varur dhe sytë gjysmë të mbyllura nga torturat e rënda , ndaj të cilit me intensitet të lartë ishin ushtruar pa ndërprerje nga gardianët xhelatë, qëndronte me stoicizëm, si sfidë, duke thënë Lutjet e fundit, kur e çuan në periferi të Tiranës për ta ekzekutuar... 

Frati i përvujtë, por krenar hidhte hapat me kujdes, duke ngritur herë-herë kindet, për të mos u stërpikur nga balta që e rrethonte. Një prej ekzekutorëve barbarë i tha: “Mos ki dert, o prift reaksionar, se te balta ke me perfundue. Në çast reagoi nga drita shpirti i tij shëmbullor: “Atje tek shkoj biri im, dua të shkoj i panjollë, siç jam kenë tanë jetën”. 


I bekoi vrasësit e tij, i fali për aktin që do të kryenin nën shembullin e Jezu Krishtit. Këtë dëshmi feje të dëshmitarëve martirë, ku asnjë nuk e mohoi fenë, e pasuruan librin e “Martirologjisë Romane”, duke i shtuar një faqe të shkëlqyer fesë së Kishës së Shenjtë Katolike në Shqipni. 

Ky Dishepull i përvujtun i Shën Françeskut, që i ka të tretuna eshtnat e tij, nëpër zallishtet e Tirones, i fliste shqiptarëve me këtë vepër të martirizimit për “Fe e Atdhe”: “Po të mos i zeni besë fjalve t’mia, ja tek keni vepren teme për peng sigurie”. 

Marrë nga libri në dorëshkrim i autorit.

----------


## Marinari

Klikoni ne videon me poshte, nje reportazh gjerman-28 nentor 1943, ku mund te shihet Anton Arapi. Reportazhi per Shqiperine ne kete video fillon pas nje minute.



http://www.archive.org/details/1943-...atsschau-Nr.22

----------


## Preng Sherri

[QUOTE=Brari;2463270]


> kush mundet me na e sjelle fjalimin e famshem ne shkoder te pater anton arapit ne ceremonine  e percjelljes se eshtnave te cerciz topullit e muco Qullit per gjinokaster..
> 
> 
> fillon me fjalet... ndalnju burra...


 Kam harruar: a mundet ndonjë t'ma kujtoj se Kush ishte dërguar nga Gjirokastra për t'i sjellë eshtrat e Çerçiz Topullit dhe të Mujo Qullit? Më duket edhe të Bajo Topullit, ë?

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Klikoni ne videon me poshte, nje reportazh gjerman-28 nentor 1943, ku mund te shihet Anton Arapi. Reportazhi per Shqiperine ne kete video fillon pas nje minute.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archive.org/details/1943-...atsschau-Nr.22


 E pashë ore burrë këtë farë fashisti të cilin nuk është dashtë ta varin por ta ngrehin zvarrë në tërë Shqiperinë dhe jo për traktor por për qerre me demë ( kie). Por përkulja e tij para pushtuesve ma kujtoj një përkulje të njejtë të atij që nuk duhet përmend emrin e që hëngri fiq e diq me serbët e Gorazhdecit, që po njësoj përkulej; nuk është e quditshme që të gjithë ......... tubohen në plehrat e qytetit!

----------

